# Prep - Made in Chelsea



## Chelsea

Ok, so here it all begins, I started dieting yesterday (25/01/16) it was exactly 14 weeks to my show on Sunday (24/01/16) which will be Nabba South East. Last few weeks i have eaten as much as i can to get my calories up and get my body used to eating that much.

*The plan:** - *Get as lean as possible and keep as much size as possible....obviously.

*The drugs:* - Currently Test 1g, Deca 1g, Anadrol 50mg ed, Hyge 8iu on training days, 1mg Arimidex eod.

*The training:* - Volume based but saving yourself for the last set to go heaviest and to complete failure, this wont change.

*Current condition:*






































Hopefully this is informative and people will enjoy what has been a 3 year sabbatical :thumbup1:


----------



## Flipper

In for this mate.

You have a brilliant physique. No

****.


----------



## lukeyybrown1

IN

been waiting a lifetime for this!


----------



## Chelsea

Flipper said:


> In for this mate.
> 
> You have a brilliant physique. No
> 
> ****.


 Haha, clearly not brilliant enough to be bummed! :lol: Cheers mate.



lukeyybrown1 said:


> IN


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Mergal

in!

good luck, ur physique is amazing

again no ****


----------



## Fluke82

Labs? WC and NP?

You're pretty lean at the moment tbf mate


----------



## A1243R

In.

Whats gear plan?

Whats todays diet then?


----------



## Chelsea

Drogon said:


> Labs? WC and NP?
> 
> You're pretty lean at the moment tbf mate


 Yea all WC and NP really, maybe some Pharma thrown in for sh1ts and giggles. I was hoping to stay lean this off season, i lost a bit of condition over the last couple of weeks as i just tried to eat everything in sight coz i knew i wouldnt be able to for 14 weeks.



A1243R said:


> In.
> 
> Whats gear plan?
> 
> Whats todays diet then?


 Gear plan, WC Deca officially ran out on Sunday so i have ordered WC - Tnt Mast 400, each ml is - 200mg Test Cyp, 100mg Tren E, 100mg Mast E, WC Anadrol is also almost finished and i will be switching to NP Stanavar, love the stuff.

Diet wise all i have done for the moment is cut out anything that i shouldnt be having so for example, i have a shake in the morning and before bed both with milk usually so this has changed to water. No milk in any of my coffee and i have moved my cooked weight carb portions from 150 to 130g per meal.


----------



## Pancake'

Drogon said:


> Labs? WC and NP?
> 
> You're pretty lean at the moment tbf mate


 Exactly, what I thought.

IN! you're going to be in top top shape imo. Great starting point. not sure, who has more prominent Trapz either? you or Mark Kerr ha. Ruthless development mate.


----------



## Gary29

You're the spit of one of our clients, he's got a better physique though :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Starz said:


> Exactly, what I thought.
> 
> IN! you're going to be in top top shape imo. Great starting point. not sure, who has more prominent Trapz either? you or Mark Kerr ha. Ruthless development mate.


 Just googled who the hell that was haha, definitely him!! Cheers though mate.



Gary29 said:


> You're the spit of one of our clients, he's got a better physique though :whistling:


 He must be Olympia ready then! :whistling:


----------



## 31205

Look ace mate! Good luck!

Gonna have a look for these stanavar tablets, wasn't sure whether to use winstrol or anavar so will use these if I can.


----------



## Chelsea

sen said:


> Look ace mate! Good luck!
> 
> Gonna have a look for these stanavar tablets, wasn't sure whether to use winstrol or anavar so will use these if I can.


 Thanks mate, i had the same problem, nicely dosed so its very handy too 25mg of each per tab.


----------



## Chelsea

Last nights chest session was awesome even though i was on less cals, dont quite know how that worked:

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 15 - this was a pb!! Felt like 100kg was on the bar!

*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

120kg x 10

*Incline Flye's:*

24kg x 12

30kg x 10

40kg x 12

*Machine Flye's:*

2 sets x 12 reps, almost stacked the machine and it was easy.

*Weighted Dips:*

Bodyweight x 12

+20kg chain x 12

Awesome session, couldnt believe i repped 140kg for that many and it was that easy.


----------



## Chelsea

Back and bi's tonight, pre workout meal:

100g cooked spaghetti

200g cooked bolognese 5% fat

1 x banana


----------



## 19072

In for this - good luck @Chelsea


----------



## babyarm

In


----------



## Endomorph84

Flipper said:


> In for this mate.
> 
> You have a brilliant physique. No
> 
> ****.


 Haha, no ****.I thought the same mate.

To look like this is my goal, not as low BF though. Id like to look a little more "rounded"


----------



## UlsterRugby

In.

Whats your training split? Do you count kclas yet or just start to clean the diet up?


----------



## BTS93

In!

All the best for this buddy. Smash it.


----------



## Chelsea

herc said:


> In for this - good luck @Chelsea


Thanks mate. I'm quite hungry already 



Endomorph84 said:


> Flipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> In for this mate.
> 
> You have a brilliant physique. No
> 
> ****.
Click to expand...

 Haha, no ****.I thought the same mate.

To look like this is my goal, not as low BF though. Id like to look a little more "rounded"

I'm not that low but I know what you mean mate, it's achievable, just consistency and hard heavy training.



UlsterRugby said:


> In.
> 
> Whats your training split? Do you count kclas yet or just start to clean the diet up?


I'll post the split tomoz mate. Not counting cals but I know I'm a good 500cals less than normal already so that should keep me going and I'm not on any fat burners.



BTS93 said:


> In!
> 
> All the best for this buddy. Smash it.


Thanks mate, appreciate it.


----------



## FelonE1

In. Will be interesting for me to see a prep done atm


----------



## biglad90

In aswell mate

Wish I could have a chest session like that lol 

Do you tend to follow a set diet of set meals or more of a IIFYM approach?


----------



## Chelsea

biglad90 said:


> In aswell mate
> 
> Wish I could have a chest session like that lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you tend to follow a set diet of set meals or more of a IIFYM approach?


 Usually set meals mate, during the week i will have the following:

Chicken and rice with tika massala sauce - obviously a lot less sauce will be used now.

Spaghetti bolognese - again less sauce used.

Steak burgers with rice.

Crispy chicken (old el paso mix) with rice.

Tuna pasta.

Those are usually the normal meals that i stick to week by week but now im prepping i will limit the sauces and maybe have tuna past on leg day as its a favourite.


----------



## TELBOR

In.

Could do with adding more size tbh mate :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Good luck with prep, looking awesome! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Last nights back session was great:

*Deadlifts:*

Worked up to 140kg x 15 reps - i know its not heavy but only 3 weeks deadlifting and doing 15 reps is savage.

*Bent over rows:*

110kg x 12

130kg x 10

150kg x 12

*Lat Pull Downs:*

3 sets - Almost stacked the machine for a very strict 12 reps!

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

3 sets again almost stacked the machine, love this exercise its brilliant.

*Seated Rows:*

The rower they had in the new gym was awesome but really heavy, think the last set only had 40kg either side and it was heavy as fck!

Really good session though, energy levels were high, been noticing that i am quite hungry even after eating which is sh1t but hey ho, i will get used to it i guess.


----------



## Chelsea

TELBOR said:


> In.
> 
> Could do with adding more size tbh mate :whistling:


 Right....cancel the show! :lol:



Keeks said:


> Good luck with prep, looking awesome! :thumbup1:


 Why thank you, was wondering when i would see Verne in here


----------



## Dark sim

Good luck mate


----------



## biglad90

Chelsea said:


> biglad90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In aswell mate
> 
> Wish I could have a chest session like that lol
> 
> Do you tend to follow a set diet of set meals or more of a IIFYM approach?
Click to expand...

 Usually set meals mate, during the week i will have the following:

Chicken and rice with tika massala sauce - obviously a lot less sauce will be used now.

Spaghetti bolognese - again less sauce used.

Steak burgers with rice.

Crispy chicken (old el paso mix) with rice.

Tuna pasta.

Those are usually the normal meals that i stick to week by week but now im prepping i will limit the sauces and maybe have tuna past on leg day as its a favourite.

Cheers mate 

I love that ole del passo crispy chicken


----------



## 31205

biglad90 said:


> Usually set meals mate, during the week i will have the following:
> 
> Chicken and rice with tika massala sauce - obviously a lot less sauce will be used now.
> 
> Spaghetti bolognese - again less sauce used.
> 
> Steak burgers with rice.
> 
> Crispy chicken (old el paso mix) with rice.
> 
> Tuna pasta.
> 
> Those are usually the normal meals that i stick to week by week but now im prepping i will limit the sauces and maybe have tuna past on leg day as its a favourite.
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that ole del passo crispy chicken


 Agree with the crispy chicken! Amazing!


----------



## Chelsea

sen said:


> Agree with the crispy chicken! Amazing!


 Awesome isnt it and its basically just spices so its great for diet food.


----------



## Lukehh

any reason your using armidex instead of aromasin? or is just cos thats what you have lying around?

in mate, look fantastic and can't wait to see what you bring to the stage.


----------



## Sambuca

in  looking huge and your strong come a long way past few years mate nice one


----------



## Super -ingh

Heavy ass weights, do u know what your 1 rep max's r?


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Ok, so here it all begins, I started dieting yesterday (25/01/16) it was exactly 14 weeks to my show on Sunday (24/01/16) which will be Nabba South East. Last few weeks i have eaten as much as i can to get my calories up and get my body used to eating that much.
> 
> *The plan:** - *Get as lean as possible and keep as much size as possible....obviously.
> 
> *The drugs:* - Currently Test 1g, Deca 1g, Anadrol 50mg ed, Hyge 8iu on training days, 1mg Arimidex eod.
> 
> *The training:* - Volume based but saving yourself for the last set to go heaviest and to complete failure, this wont change.
> 
> *Current condition:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this is informative and people will enjoy what has been a 3 year sabbatical :thumbup1:


 In on this like a hawk mate.

Good luck with it all. I will be interested to hear how you find it all psychologically. I keep finding I have days I feel mazing and look great, and then ones I feel I look s**t and feel I must change something! haha.


----------



## flinty90

Hows it going chelsea you raving sex hormone lol.. long time no see. Popped on to see if owts changed and it has lol... hope your well bro


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> In on this like a hawk mate.
> 
> Good luck with it all. I will be interested to hear how you find it all psychologically. I keep finding I have days I feel mazing and look great, and then ones I feel I look s**t and feel I must change something! haha.


 Haha thanks mate. Psychologically last time it was quite tought coz i was quite worried how i would look and i was still really inexperienced with dieting. This time should hopefully be a hell of a lot better, i think on days when you are feeling flat and sh1t you should take a look at the previous days food, maybe you werent eating enough there.

Best thing to do is not change much and have confidence in the plan and approach you have taken, your body will be the ultimate proof of whether it works or not.

Cant wait to look in the mirror and start seeing some changes 



flinty90 said:


> Hows it going chelsea you raving sex hormone lol.. long time no see. Popped on to see if owts changed and it has lol... hope your well bro


 Hahahahaha! Alright Flinty you bearded fcker! Very long time, where have you been hiding? All good here thanks mate.


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate. Psychologically last time it was quite tought coz i was quite worried how i would look and i was still really inexperienced with dieting. This time should hopefully be a hell of a lot better, i think on days when you are feeling flat and sh1t you should take a look at the previous days food, maybe you werent eating enough there.
> 
> Best thing to do is not change much and have confidence in the plan and approach you have taken, your body will be the ultimate proof of whether it works or not.
> 
> Cant wait to look in the mirror and start seeing some changes
> 
> Hahahahaha! Alright Flinty you bearded fcker! Very long time, where have you been hiding? All good here thanks mate.


 I hit the same macros everyday expect for 2 cheat meals a week. I think it is just all in my head to be honest, I am a very hard on myself and I actually look better than I think I do...Or so I am always told!

Looking forward to the updates mate and thanks for the advise, I will defo keep it in mind.


----------



## ancient_loyal

In!

Looking forward to following :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Legs tonight so should be fun, allowed myself a few more calories today for that very reason as we get through some serious volume. 2 rice cakes with each meal with peanut butter just to fuel the body for the onslaught of legs.

Feeling pretty good actually at the moment considering im hungry even after ive eaten my meals.

Cardio has been consistent, every morning ive walked the dog at a swift pace and Wednesday i walked her at lunch too. Feel a bit tighter but realistically i doubt there is much in the way of changes after 4 days, probably just wishful thinking.

Drugs changing tonight, WC Deca has finished, was brilliant i might add, pressed 60kg dumbells last week on shoulders for 10 reps!! Going in tonight will be:

2ml WC - Tnt Mast 400, so - 200mg Tren E (first time using Tren in 19months), 400mg Test Cyp, 200mg Mast E.


----------



## HammerHarris

1 way of advertising neuro pharma! !!!!


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Legs tonight so should be fun, allowed myself a few more calories today for that very reason as we get through some serious volume. 2 rice cakes with each meal with peanut butter just to fuel the body for the onslaught of legs.
> 
> Feeling pretty good actually at the moment considering im hungry even after ive eaten my meals.
> 
> Cardio has been consistent, every morning ive walked the dog at a swift pace and Wednesday i walked her at lunch too. Feel a bit tighter but realistically i doubt there is much in the way of changes after 4 days, probably just wishful thinking.
> 
> Drugs changing tonight, WC Deca has finished, was brilliant i might add, pressed 60kg dumbells last week on shoulders for 10 reps!! Going in tonight will be:
> 
> 2ml WC - Tnt Mast 400, so - 200mg Tren E (first time using Tren in 19months), 400mg Test Cyp, 200mg Mast E.


 I am going to switch to the tnt mast 400 my self but add another ml or 2 of mast enth in also.

Do you think 2ml of the tnt 400 is enough tren to make a difference?


----------



## Chelsea

HammerHarris said:


> 1 way of advertising neuro pharma! !!!!


Just listing what I use, don't s**t yourself.



BoomTime said:


> I am going to switch to the tnt mast 400 my self but add another ml or 2 of mast enth in also.
> 
> Do you think 2ml of the tnt 400 is enough tren to make a difference?


Well, I put in one ml on Wed night and I swear to god I couldn't sleep for hours! That aside I'd probably try using 3ml mate. Was thinking of doing the same thing as you, adding in extra mast as I love that s**t.


----------



## Chelsea

So starting weight was this:










And after 6 days dieting I'm 3lbs down which is absolutely perfect, was worried I was gonna drop too much too soon:


----------



## HammerHarris

Don't s**t myself ? What's that's supposed to mean?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

In for this fatty!! Can't wait to see what you look like come comp day!!!

Smash it mate!!!!


----------



## Mergal

HammerHarris said:


> Don't s**t myself ? What's that's supposed to mean?


 i think it means dont poo yourself

immodium helps apprently


----------



## Chelsea

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> In for this fatty!! Can't wait to see what you look like come comp day!!!
> 
> Smash it mate!!!!


Cheers mate, I'm looking forward to it too! Cravings are non existent which is good, just a bit hungry haha.


----------



## Omen669

Good luck mate. Still a strong I see..Must be the Wildcat-Need to get some in!


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> Just listing what I use, don't s**t yourself.
> 
> Well, I put in one ml on Wed night and I swear to god I couldn't sleep for hours! That aside I'd probably try using 3ml mate. Was thinking of doing the same thing as you, adding in extra mast as I love that s**t.


 fu**ing lold at don't s**t yourself!!


----------



## Sloansey95

In! Looking forward to seeing you shred up @Chelsea


----------



## Chelsea

Omen669 said:


> Good luck mate. Still a strong I see..Must be the Wildcat-Need to get some in!


 Must be mate! Im actually hitting PB's on less cals!!?!?!?



sen said:


> fu**ing lold at don't s**t yourself!!


 Haha glad someone appreciated it :lol:



Sloansey95 said:


> In! Looking forward to seeing you shred up @Chelsea


 Me too mate, cant wait to take next pics as i feel tighter already.


----------



## Chelsea

So despite being on lower calories and doing extra cardio and being lighter and a tiny bit leaner i have been smashing some PB's:

290kg shrugs on Friday for 15 reps:






11 reps on 60kg dumbells on shoulder press:


----------



## Flipper

Strong as hell mate.


----------



## BTS93

Absolute beast.


----------



## A1243R

That shoulder press is fu**ing impressive mate... Shame about the ugly face in the video though 

Be good to see you lean mate. I want to see those legs shredded... if there not ill be diasppointed  We all know your top half is mint... time to see the legs shredded  You going to just do the one show or try and do a few?


----------



## mrwright

Made them 60s look like nothing!

Any reason to using the slight incline rather than straight up?


----------



## UlsterRugby

mrwright said:


> Made them 60s look like nothing!
> 
> Any reason to using the slight incline rather than straight up?


 far easier to push big weight on the slight decline rather than straight up. I can throw up the 45's no problem with the seat in that position and straight up the 32.5kg are tight


----------



## mrwright

UlsterRugby said:


> far easier to push big weight on the slight decline rather than straight up. I can throw up the 45's no problem with the seat in that position and straight up the 32.5kg are tight


 But then wouldnt it be including more chest and take away from working what your aiming to?


----------



## UlsterRugby

mrwright said:


> But then wouldnt it be including more chest and take away from working what your aiming to?


 someone more experienced than me will come along i train for strength and power and i can lift more on the slight decline. i really feel it on the front of my shoulders.

I also do a strict behind the neck barbell press on my shoulder workout


----------



## TELBOR

Great work buddy! Going to smash this prep, will be great to see the finished article!


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> So despite being on lower calories and doing extra cardio and being lighter and a tiny bit leaner i have been smashing some PB's:
> 
> 290kg shrugs on Friday for 15 reps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 reps on 60kg dumbells on shoulder press:


 I can see the WC Tren is as good as expected then 

Looking strong!


----------



## Chelsea

Flipper said:


> Strong as hell mate.


 Thanks mate, stuff like this helps 



BTS93 said:


> Absolute beast.


 As above, seeing this really helps me push through.



A1243R said:


> That shoulder press is fu**ing impressive mate... Shame about the ugly face in the video though
> 
> Be good to see you lean mate. I want to see those legs shredded... if there not ill be diasppointed  We all know your top half is mint... time to see the legs shredded  You going to just do the one show or try and do a few?


 Hahaha thanks dude. They will be lean dont you worry mate, i'll have a shave up and get some pics done this weekend with the wheels out too.



mrwright said:


> Made them 60s look like nothing!
> 
> Any reason to using the slight incline rather than straight up?


 Haha yea they need heavier dumbells now. To be honest mate the next setting up is almost like you are falling forward on the seat so i cant go any higher, its looks a little further back just due to body shape and arch of back but its still very very up right mate.



TELBOR said:


> Great work buddy! Going to smash this prep, will be great to see the finished article!


 Cant wait either mate, feel better already and leaner too so its working and im not on a single fat burner.



BoomTime said:


> I can see the WC Tren is as good as expected then
> 
> Looking strong!


 Hahahaha i think it was the Deca still in my system! I can feel the Tren though already, ive had some fairly seriously aggressive dreams and thoughts, forgot how intense it was!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Calories today to give people an insight of what im dieting on for my mass:

*Calories *- 4,321

*Carbs *- 273

*Fats *- 207

*Protein *- 319

*Sugar *- 54


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, stuff like this helps
> 
> As above, seeing this really helps me push through.
> 
> Hahaha thanks dude. They will be lean dont you worry mate, i'll have a shave up and get some pics done this weekend with the wheels out too.
> 
> Haha yea they need heavier dumbells now. To be honest mate the next setting up is almost like you are falling forward on the seat so i cant go any higher, its looks a little further back just due to body shape and arch of back but its still very very up right mate.
> 
> Cant wait either mate, feel better already and leaner too so its working and im not on a single fat burner.
> 
> Hahahaha i think it was the Deca still in my system! I can feel the Tren though already, ive had some fairly seriously aggressive dreams and thoughts, forgot how intense it was!!!


 I have just ordered some myself for a mini 10 week bulk before prep for ukbff Ultimate amateurs in July. Cant wait to see how big I can get in a short time, I have never bulked really.

I have started a log myself, would appreciate your thoughts


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Calories today to give people an insight of what im dieting on for my mass:
> 
> *Calories *- 4,321
> 
> *Carbs *- 273
> 
> *Fats *- 207
> 
> *Protein *- 319
> 
> *Sugar *- 54


 Interesting seeing you so low on carbs and so high on fat. Will be keeping a keen eye on how you look with this approach


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> I have just ordered some myself for a mini 10 week bulk before prep for ukbff Ultimate amateurs in July. Cant wait to see how big I can get in a short time, I have never bulked really.
> 
> I have started a log myself, would appreciate your thoughts


 You'll love it mate......when you're not off murdering and raping!!



BoomTime said:


> Interesting seeing you so low on carbs and so high on fat. Will be keeping a keen eye on how you look with this approach


 Always been that way mate, struggle to get many carbs down in fact. Seems to have done me well so far although i would like to increase them in the off season but thats not even worth thinking about right now.


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night was sexual, prep seems to be making me stronger......or it could be the Tren that hasnt hit my system in the best part of 2 years!

*Squats:*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

160kg x 11 - gave this everything i had, was savage, made all my sets more like my old squatting.....sitting on my ankles basically, was horrible but in a good way.

*Hacks:*

60kg x 12

 80kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Pendulum Squat: - best bit of kit ever!!!*

20kg x 12

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Legs felt great, actually look forward to squatting now and legs feel like they are really coming on. 160kg x 11 arse to grass was a real achievement, even my mates said it was low just spotting me!


----------



## Lukehh

nice sesh philly boyo.

do you eat such high fats even when bulking?


----------



## Dieseldave

Looking great as usual mate. Are you doing your own prep?


----------



## sxbarnes

Just found the old log and you start up another? Ffs.

Yea all the best mate, will be watching you turn into 90% of what you are at the moment!


----------



## Chelsea

Lukehh said:


> nice sesh philly boyo.
> 
> do you eat such high fats even when bulking?


 Yea mate, always high fats for me, as much as this sounds super ****.......i consume a lot of nuts year round :lol:



Dieseldave said:


> Looking great as usual mate. Are you doing your own prep?


 Thanks mate, yea doing everything on my own as per usual. Going well so far.



sxbarnes said:


> Just found the old log and you start up another? Ffs.
> 
> Yea all the best mate, will be watching you turn into 90% of what you are at the moment!


 Hahahahaha! a cnut?


----------



## Chelsea

Sadly i have taken a couple of pictures but for some reason i cant log in to Tapatalk to post them and i still dont have functionality on here to post them 

@Lorian


----------



## Lorian

Chelsea said:


> Sadly i have taken a couple of pictures but for some reason i cant log in to Tapatalk to post them and i still dont have functionality on here to post them
> 
> @Lorian


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/262968-removing-tapatalk-notice/?do=embed

I just realised I never replied to your PM  .. Will message you now.


----------



## TITO

Whats your daily protein aim for someone your size mate?


----------



## Chelsea

TITO said:


> Whats your daily protein aim for someone your size mate?


 Think i hit about 350g mate.


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Think i hit about 35g mate.


 Amended for your correct size and ratio


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> Amended for your correct size and ratio


 Haha you douche! Is Uk-M not on tapatalk anymore? I literally have no way to upload photos?!


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Haha you douche! Is Uk-M not on tapatalk anymore? I literally have no way to upload photos?!


 Send them to me and I will upload them for you.......with my face super imposed.


----------



## J4MES

Use the mobile web browser mate. Click reply or quote whatever and you'll see a button called "click to choose files"


----------



## Chelsea

J4MES said:


> Use the mobile web browser mate. Click reply or quote whatever and you'll see a button called "click to choose files"
> 
> View attachment 121060


 Mate i dont even have that option on my phone  something must be wrong with my account! @Lorian even using the phone browser i can't upload pics?!


----------



## Lorian

Chelsea said:


> Mate i dont even have that option on my phone  something must be wrong with my account! @Lorian even using the phone browser i can't upload pics?!


 Right, that means it's definitely your account. This is a good thing - it must be fixable at my end and not a result of your work machine.

I'll take a look now.


----------



## Chelsea

Lorian said:


> Right, that means it's definitely your account. This is a good thing - it must be fixable at my end and not a result of your work machine.
> 
> I'll take a look now.


 Thanks mate, if its because im too pretty and you're getting jealous just let me know


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Sadly i have taken a couple of pictures but for some reason i cant log in to Tapatalk to post them and i still dont have functionality on here to post them


 Send them to me quick sharp and I will sort them! :whistling:


----------



## Mogadishu

Chelsea said:


> Calories today to give people an insight of what im dieting on for my mass:
> 
> *Calories *- 4,321
> 
> *Carbs *- 273
> 
> *Fats *- 207
> 
> *Protein *- 319
> 
> *Sugar *- 54


 Nice to see someone who aint afraid of the fats. I guess you have tried 200 different macro approaches, do you feel any difference in body transformation, mood etc compared to ex high carb?


----------



## Lorian

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, if its because im too pretty and you're getting jealous just let me know


 Should be fixed.

You won't believe what it was... there's a 100MB storage limit, you had reached that limit so it wasn't letting you upload anything new!
I've just increased the limit to 200MB for Platinum members.

Please test to check all now works correctly.


----------



## A1243R

Lorian said:


> Should be fixed.
> 
> You won't believe what it was... there's a 100MB storage limit, you had reached that limit so it wasn't letting you upload anything new!
> I've just increased the limit to 200MB for Platinum members.
> 
> Please test to check all now works correctly.


 Show how many photos he likes of himself the fcking puffter


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

In like a scouser in a bin


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Send them to me quick sharp and I will sort them! :whistling:


 Hahahahaha! What a shame Lorian has fixed it now, i'll see if there's some special ones to tide you over ;-)



Mogadishu said:


> Nice to see someone who aint afraid of the fats. I guess you have tried 200 different macro approaches, do you feel any difference in body transformation, mood etc compared to ex high carb?


 Yea i just find carbs hard to get down and get quite bloated to be honest mate so higher fats work for me.



Lorian said:


> Should be fixed.
> 
> You won't believe what it was... there's a 100MB storage limit, you had reached that limit so it wasn't letting you upload anything new!
> I've just increased the limit to 200MB for Platinum members.
> 
> Please test to check all now works correctly.


 No way!! Is there anyway i can delete some of my old attachments so i can clear it even further?



A1243R said:


> Show how many photos he likes of himself the fcking puffter


 Mate......im my own background on my phone...

Joking!



FuqOutDaWhey said:


> In like a scouser in a bin


 :lol: brilliant!


----------



## Chelsea

Right, so now I can post some pics here goes, weight taken this morning 12.02.16 Picture in mirror taken on Monday.


----------



## Chelsea

Hitting some awesome numbers whilst on this prep, did legs last night, absolutely loving them at the moment, after doing 140kg x 15 reps i did 180kg x 8:


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> Right, so now I can post some pics here goes, weight taken this morning 12.02.16 Picture in mirror taken on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 121107
> 
> 
> View attachment 121108


 fu**ing chest like arnies!


----------



## Chelsea

sen said:


> fu**ing chest like arnies!


 Haha thanks mate, was unmpumped too :lol:


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate, was unmpumped too :lol:


 You're a man mountain mate. One of very few journals that keep me interested on here.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha! What a shame Lorian has fixed it now, i'll see if there's some special ones to tide you over ;-)


 That would be fantastic, we can do swapsies and you can check out my progress 

Looking ace anyway, but smile!


----------



## Lorian

Chelsea said:


> No way!! Is there anyway i can delete some of my old attachments so i can clear it even further?


 Don't worry about it, I'll just increase the storage limits.


----------



## Chelsea

sen said:


> You're a man mountain mate. One of very few journals that keep me interested on here.


 Hahahaha! Appreciate that mate, should be more content now i can actually post pics :lol:



Keeks said:


> That would be fantastic, we can do swapsies and you can check out my progress
> 
> Looking ace anyway, but smile!


 Swapsies......of bodily fluids? Oh you meant pics....  thanks mini-me, im sure i was hungry when i took that so smiling was not an option haha.



Lorian said:


> Don't worry about it, I'll just increase the storage limits.


 Awesome thanks mate.


----------



## Jordan08

Definitely in mate. Nothing more knowledgeable than the prep journals.

Great lifts too. Your poster on the DL was a treat to watch. :thumbup1:


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Right, so now I can post some pics here goes, weight taken this morning 12.02.16 Picture in mirror taken on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 121107
> 
> 
> View attachment 121108


 Your traps are literally hilarious! Chest too.


----------



## Chelsea

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Definitely in mate. Nothing more knowledgeable than the prep journals.
> 
> Great lifts too. Your poster on the DL was a treat to watch. :thumbup1:


 Poster on DL?



BoomTime said:


> Your traps are literally hilarious! Chest too.


 Hahaha i only do 3 max 4 sets for them a week too :lol:


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Poster on DL?
> 
> Hahaha i only do 3 max 4 sets for them a week too :lol:


 I need me some bigger traps, what is it you do?

My chest is too big almost for my body so I only do 2 sets of 4 on it each push day.


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> I need me some bigger traps, what is it you do?
> 
> My chest is too big almost for my body so I only do 2 sets of 4 on it each push day.


 Literally front bar shrugs mate, sides and rears are complete sh1te, my mate who trains with me wanted bigger traps, 1 month into doing it the way i do and his were popping, mine goes like this, you can obviously adjust the weights so your max is more relevant........60kg? 

120kg - 15 reps warm up

170kg x 12

220kg x 10

300kg x 12

Done.


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Literally front bar shrugs mate, sides and rears are complete sh1te, my mate who trains with me wanted bigger traps, 1 month into doing it the way i do and his were popping, mine goes like this, you can obviously adjust the weights so your max is more relevant.......*.6kg?*
> 
> 120kg - 15 reps warm up
> 
> 170kg x 12
> 
> 220kg x 10
> 
> 300kg x 12
> 
> Done.


 Amended max weight to a more realistic goal.

I will give this a go mate. Thanks. Will try it tomorrow in fact.


----------



## Jordan08

Chelsea said:


> Poster on DL?


 Regarding the Video of deadlift that you uploaded. Was referring to your form mate


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Swapsies......of bodily fluids? Oh you meant pics....  thanks mini-me, im sure i was hungry when i took that so smiling was not an option haha.


 Either or both! 

Ha ha, I feel your hunger pain. I get into bed every night and I'm literally climbing the walls I'm so hungry!


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> Amended max weight to a more realistic goal.
> 
> I will give this a go mate. Thanks. Will try it tomorrow in fact.


 :lol: thats the spirit! Its awesome mate, its all about working up to that max weight for max reps.



Jatin Bhatia said:


> Regarding the Video of deadlift that you uploaded. Was referring to your form mate


 Ahh yea i remember, couldnt work out what DL stood for haha! I did 170kg x 15 reps on tuesday too!



Keeks said:


> Either or both!
> 
> Ha ha, I feel your hunger pain. I get into bed every night and I'm literally climbing the walls I'm so hungry!


 Hungry for what exactly?


----------



## Chelsea

Today is a bit of a struggle, ive only had 22g carbs! Didnt have much rice made up and thought i would go slightly lower on cals today as i always go a bit higher for legs which was yesterday.

Next meal will be more like 50g carbs.....the joy!!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hungry for what exactly?


 Four letters, starting with an F 

Food of course! So if you could send me those pics through it would be very much appreciated to distract me from my cravings :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Four letters, starting with an F
> 
> Food of course! So if you could send me those pics through it would be very much appreciated to distract me from my cravings :thumbup1:


 Wow im glad i read the rest of that!!

I'll see what i can do


----------



## UlsterRugby

Nice journal I will up the weight and volume of shurgs. get them traps to blow up. Good work


----------



## Chelsea

Few update pics, sitting at 17st 12lbs, 11 weeks until the show:


----------



## Flipper

Looking bang on mate. Happy with progress so far?


----------



## Chelsea

Flipper said:


> Looking bang on mate. Happy with progress so far?


 Very happy mate. Lost just over 2lbs each week which is exactly what I was aiming for. Still kinda itching to be really lean but I know I have to be patient especially when I want to keep as much size as possible.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Looking good dude, I think you are going to do very well!


----------



## Chelsea

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Looking good dude, I think you are going to do very well!


 Thanks mate. Fcking hungry today, metabolism must be kicking right in coz ive only just bloody eaten!!


----------



## Chelsea

Another really great week of training behind me. Woke up today at 17st 10lbs so that's a drop of 8lbs in 4 weeks tomorrow as i weighed myself on Jan 19th and i was 18st 6lbs.

Benched 155kg x 11 reps last week.

Shoulder pressed 60kg's x 12 reps

Deadlifted 170kg x 15

Squatted 180kg x 8

All whilst on lower calories and cardio 6 times a week for 20-25mins.


----------



## UlsterRugby

Chelsea said:


> Few update pics, sitting at 17st 12lbs, 11 weeks until the show:
> 
> View attachment 121152
> 
> 
> View attachment 121153
> 
> 
> View attachment 121154
> 
> 
> View attachment 121155
> 
> 
> View attachment 121156


 Looking great, no ****!

What height are you and what bf approx do you reckon you are at in this pic?


----------



## Chelsea

UlsterRugby said:


> Looking great, no ****!
> 
> What height are you and what bf approx do you reckon you are at in this pic?


 Haha thanks mate. im 6ft1 or 2 mate. BF, no idea defo over 10% tho haha.


----------



## Chelsea

Chest last night was another epic session, im actually hitting pb's every week!!

*Flat:*

100kg x 10

120kg x 7

160kg x 11 - got the first 8/9 on my own according to my spot! Fcking over the moon with that, felt light!

Did flye's with 45kg dumbells x 10 really slow and low reps.

Weighted dips with 2 x 20kg chains x 15 reps.

Really motivated, im trying to keep as much strength as possible because at the end of the day i need to keep training the same way i did to put on this muscle if i want it to stay. Noticeably hungrier this week, probably because of the first cheat meal in 3 weeks on the weekend for valentines, massive fillet steak with potatoes, banoffee pie, bread with olive oil and balsamic vinegar and salmon with cream cheese, metabolism has been through the roof ever since.

Still no fat burner in, just WC - TNT Mast 400, no orals either


----------



## TITO

Looking incredible mate!

u got a coach or doing prep on own?

so does a cheat meal make u hungrier few days after?


----------



## Chelsea

TITO said:


> Looking incredible mate!
> 
> u got a coach or doing prep on own?
> 
> so does a cheat meal make u hungrier few days after?


 Thanks mate, appreciate that. Nah no coach, just doing it all myself.

Yea, that's the whole point behind cheat meals, a lot of people use them as a weekly thing but actually they're supposed to be used when you are feeling a bit flat and depleted, the sheer increase in calories spikes your metabolism and sends it overdrive, definitely feeling that the last couple of days, bit torturous actually as ive just eaten:

200g cooked chicken

120g cooked rice

1 rice cake with peanut butter

and its like ive never eaten haha!


----------



## TITO

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate that. Nah no coach, just doing it all myself.
> 
> Yea, that's the whole point behind cheat meals, a lot of people use them as a weekly thing but actually they're supposed to be used when you are feeling a bit flat and depleted, the sheer increase in calories spikes your metabolism and sends it overdrive, definitely feeling that the last couple of days, bit torturous actually as ive just eaten:
> 
> 200g cooked chicken
> 
> 120g cooked rice
> 
> 1 rice cake with peanut butter
> 
> and its like ive never eaten haha!


 Ah mate how do u cope? With the hunger pangs? I go a bit hypo when I'm really hungry lol


----------



## Chelsea

TITO said:


> Ah mate how do u cope? With the hunger pangs? I go a bit hypo when I'm really hungry lol


 It's fckin tough mate!! These last couple days have been horrendous and I haven't even dropped calories or added in fat burners! Just got to power through. Black coffee helps.


----------



## Chelsea

So as I'm prepping I thought I'd treat myself an also find out once and for all what using Pharma GH was like compared to Hyge, so I purchased one of these to use for the next month and most likely another month too:


----------



## Chelsea

And for anyone that's interested this is what I'm using also, gotta say its fckin brilliant, I'm hitting pb's whilst on prep, on lower calories and 10lbs lighter than I was before with extra cardio too!


----------



## SwollNP

Chelsea said:


> And for anyone that's interested this is what I'm using also, gotta say its fckin brilliant, I'm hitting pb's whilst on prep, on lower calories and 10lbs lighter than I was before with extra cardio too!
> 
> View attachment 121315


 Whats the Test/Tren/Mast split on that mate?

when do you intend to start orals?


----------



## Chelsea

SwollNP said:


> Whats the Test/Tren/Mast split on that mate?
> 
> when do you intend to start orals?


 Per 1ml - 200ng Test Cyp, 100mg Tren E, 100mg Mast E.

Dont plan to do orals for a while mate especially whilst strength is so high and body fat is dropping. When things start to plateau I'll add in Neuro Pharma Stanavar.


----------



## Lukehh

looking good as ever mate, very excited to see the finished product.

v interested in how you get on with the GH

glad the TTM is working, ive got the same blend with NP Mass 400 which im running start of March.


----------



## Chelsea

Lukehh said:


> looking good as ever mate, very excited to see the finished product.
> 
> v interested in how you get on with the GH
> 
> glad the TTM is working, ive got the same blend with NP Mass 400 which im running start of March.


 Thanks mate. yea me too, be interesting to see what the hype is like with Pharma coz i really rate Hyge, close mates using it too and they love it as well.

Was gonna go for the NP one actually as i love their stuff but my supplier was away and wanted to get it in asap so went with WC. Will switch back to NP when this vial is done.


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate that. Nah no coach, just doing it all myself.
> 
> Yea, that's the whole point behind cheat meals, a lot of people use them as a weekly thing but actually they're supposed to be used when you are feeling a bit flat and depleted, the sheer increase in calories spikes your metabolism and sends it overdrive, definitely feeling that the last couple of days, bit torturous actually as ive just eaten:
> 
> 200g cooked chicken
> 
> 120g cooked rice
> 
> 1 rice cake with peanut butter
> 
> and its like ive never eaten haha!


 Glad someone with a brain has said this about cheat meals. See fat people having em weekly and probably eating the calories they've lost during the week.

Obviously I'm no competetive bodybuilder but even I noticed last year that having a cheat meal every few weeks meant absolutely s**t loads more fat loss that cheating weekly.


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> And for anyone that's interested this is what I'm using also, gotta say its fckin brilliant, I'm hitting pb's whilst on prep, on lower calories and 10lbs lighter than I was before with extra cardio too!
> 
> View attachment 121315


 How much of this do you use weekly?


----------



## Chelsea

sen said:


> Glad someone with a brain has said this about cheat meals. See fat people having em weekly and probably eating the calories they've lost during the week.
> 
> Obviously I'm no competetive bodybuilder but even I noticed last year that having a cheat meal every few weeks meant absolutely s**t loads more fat loss that cheating weekly.


 Haha! Exactly mate, people have just taken the concept and used it as a weekly staple to their diet when they clearly dont need it. It's also the same people that really dont know their bodies either, i mean im no professional but i can tell when im depleted and flat and 3 weeks into the diet i definitely needed it, but again it was a clean cheat, salmon, fillet steak and potatoes, not 2 large pizzas a litre of Coke and mountains of chocolate! :lol:



sen said:


> How much of this do you use weekly?


 4/5ml mate.



MuscleMeds23 said:


> What one is better tnt mast 400 or the np one and what's the split in the np one ? Looking good also !


 Split is the same in both mate. I should imagine they are both exactly the same in terms of results, both very good labs. In the interest of testing though i will switch to the NP to see if there is any difference but i highly doubt it.


----------



## SwollNP

4/5ml!? no wonder you're hitting PBs lol

What kind of dose of AI do you use? also caber or such?


----------



## Chelsea

SwollNP said:


> 4/5ml!? no wonder you're hitting PBs lol
> 
> What kind of dose of AI do you use? also caber or such?


 You say that but im on far less than i was when i was using just Test, Deca and Anadrol at the start of this prep mate.

Pharma Arimidex 1mg e3d.

Caber - never used it.


----------



## 19072

Chelsea said:


> So as I'm prepping I thought I'd treat myself an also find out once and for all what using Pharma GH was like compared to Hyge, so I purchased one of these to use for the next month and most likely another month too:
> 
> View attachment 121314


 How many IU are in that lad? and what way you going to run it?

Looking incredible bud.

Just received an order of WC Tren e and Mast e. Going to start next month once i get bloods done. Cant wait


----------



## Chelsea

herc said:


> How many IU are in that lad? and what way you going to run it?
> 
> Looking incredible bud.
> 
> Just received an order of WC Tren e and Mast e. Going to start next month once i get bloods done. Cant wait


 36iu mate so as you can imagine it wasnt cheap haha! Always wanted to try it though and see what the fuss was about if any.

Awesome mate, their Tren is so potent! Mast E is wicked too, if your tight with your diet you can lean right up on it, i did the same earlier last year and was meant to be bulking!


----------



## Chelsea

Summary of back went like this:

Deads:

Worked up to 180kg x 15 reps!






Then did biceps and my vein on my left are was becoming quite pronounced so my mate took a kinda sketchy video that you can kinda just see whilst i was curling the 30kg's!!






Another great session with PB's.


----------



## 19072

Chelsea said:


> 36iu mate so as you can imagine it wasnt cheap haha! Always wanted to try it though and see what the fuss was about if any.
> 
> Awesome mate, their Tren is so potent! Mast E is wicked too, if your tight with your diet you can lean right up on it, i did the same earlier last year and was meant to be bulking!


 625mg test / 400mg tren / 400mg mast - cant wait... 7weeks at 125mg with 3more to go lol.

Im sure that HGH was pricey enough lad. Fair play til ya look forward to show time and your condition you bring to the stage will be amazing


----------



## Chelsea

herc said:


> 625mg test / 400mg tren / 400mg mast - cant wait... 7weeks at 125mg with 3more to go lol.
> 
> Im sure that HGH was pricey enough lad. Fair play til ya look forward to show time and your condition you bring to the stage will be amazing


 Almost exactly what my cycle is now mate except im a real man so will be doing 800mg Test 

Condition is coming in nicely mate, just at the right rate.


----------



## 19072

Chelsea said:


> Almost exactly what my cycle is now mate except im a real man so will be doing 800mg Test
> 
> Condition is coming in nicely mate, just at the right rate.


 LOL well I have been considering bumping it up to 3ml test so 750mg. I've never went high before lol.. Will see when the time comes. I have 40ml Alpha Pharma test so its there if I get greedy like you ya bastid!!


----------



## Chelsea

herc said:


> LOL well I have been considering bumping it up to 3ml test so 750mg. I've never went high before lol.. Will see when the time comes. I have 40ml Alpha Pharma test so its there if I get greedy like you ya bastid!!


 Hahaha you must have the last of the stock of those bad boys! Bang in 750mg mate, you'll like it


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> And for anyone that's interested this is what I'm using also, gotta say its fckin brilliant, I'm hitting pb's whilst on prep, on lower calories and 10lbs lighter than I was before with extra cardio too!
> 
> View attachment 121315


 Using this now also with an added 1ml of WC Mast 200 and loving it, only 2 jabs in.,

May even up it to be honest, if sides stay as non as they are at the minute, (i normally get sweats within days)


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> Using this now also with an added 1ml of WC Mast 200 and loving it, only 2 jabs in.,
> 
> May even up it to be honest, if sides stay as non as they are at the minute, (i normally get sweats within days)


 Yea i get minimal sides apart from when i jab it i can feel my chest tighten and if i take a deep breath it makes me cough. Other than that im pretty ok apart from quality of sleep not as great as before and im hotter but thats handy in this weather.

Hitting PB's whilst on it and on prep, its ridiculous!


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night was awesome!

*Squats:*

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

120kg x 10 - did a stop rep at the bottom of this for a joke haha, so easy now.

140kg x 15 - this is almost constant controlled reps now rather than rest pause, first 10 had no pauses.

200kg x 3 - the rack was set to high which really put me off and made me wobble around getting steady so lost confidence and only did 3, reckon i had a good 5-6 in there but hey ho 200kg x 3 aint bad on prep for someone that has only been squatting again for about 3 months.


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night was awesome!
> 
> *Squats:*
> 
> 60kg x 15
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 10 - did a stop rep at the bottom of this for a joke haha, so easy now.
> 
> 140kg x 15 - this is almost constant controlled reps now rather than rest pause, first 10 had no pauses.
> 
> 200kg x 3 - the rack was set to high which really put me off and made me wobble around getting steady so lost confidence and only did 3, reckon i had a good 5-6 in there but hey ho 200kg x 3 aint bad on prep for someone that has only been squatting again for about 3 months.


 Epic lifts.

Have not squatted for about a year due to knee injury but going to give it a ho tonight, the tren is telling me its time haha!


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> Epic lifts.
> 
> Have not squatted for about a year due to knee injury but going to give it a ho tonight, the tren is telling me its time haha!


 Had the same problems mate, wasnt an injury but savage knee pain, got it looked at once by a physio, stretched them out and ive been sweet ever since, do 4 proper sets on extensions first tho, stack it too for 15 reps so if anything those squats are pre-exhausted haha.


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Had the same problems mate, wasnt an injury but savage knee pain, got it looked at once by a physio, stretched them out and ive been sweet ever since, do 4 proper sets on extensions first tho, stack it too for 15 reps so if anything those squats are pre-exhausted haha.


 Exactly what I have.

Like a jamming type pain. I always do 12 sets of extensions at different angles with light weight first (30-40kg) so will go steady, but really want to add some thickness to the pins.


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> Exactly what I have.
> 
> Like a jamming type pain. I always do 12 sets of extensions at different angles with light weight first (30-40kg) so will go steady, but really want to add some thickness to the pins.


 Mate, get a massage on them, i had an hour of massage and thats all ive needed, give them a little stretch every now and then too, squat pain free now!


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Mate, get a massage on them, i had an hour of massage and thats all ive needed, give them a little stretch every now and then too, squat pain free now!


 On it.

Thanks mate.


----------



## Chelsea

So, been plodding away, been savagely hungry recently and this is current condition:


----------



## TITO

Chelsea said:


> So, been plodding away, been savagely hungry recently and this is current condition:
> 
> View attachment 121478
> 
> 
> View attachment 121479


 Tightening up nicely all ready mTe! How long till show?

do you feel happier each time u look in mirror as ur tightening up or did u love the massive look (still huge but u know what I mean lol)

is it to early to tell the comparison to your current GH to hyge?


----------



## Chelsea

TITO said:


> Tightening up nicely all ready mTe! How long till show?
> 
> do you feel happier each time u look in mirror as ur tightening up or did u love the massive look (still huge but u know what I mean lol)
> 
> is it to early to tell the comparison to your current GH to hyge?


 Thanks mate, its 9 weeks to the show this Saturday.

Yea much happier, back has come right in which is something that comes in quick and lower abs are tightening up too which is the last place to come so im happy, plus 9 weeks and 6 days is plenty of time to make changes if i need to.

Too early to tell so far mate, just keeping it in there and watching the changes. Staying reasonably heavy which is good, getting leaner but dont seem to be dipping below 17st 9lbs haha.


----------



## TITO

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, its 9 weeks to the show this Saturday.
> 
> Yea much happier, back has come right in which is something that comes in quick and lower abs are tightening up too which is the last place to come so im happy, plus 9 weeks and 6 days is plenty of time to make changes if i need to.
> 
> Too early to tell so far mate, just keeping it in there and watching the changes. Staying reasonably heavy which is good, getting leaner but dont seem to be dipping below 17st 9lbs haha.


 Haha u beast!!

Cheers mate


----------



## BoomTime

TITO said:


> Tightening up nicely all ready mTe! How long till show?
> 
> do you feel happier each time u look in mirror as ur tightening up or did u love the massive look (still huge but u know what I mean lol)
> 
> is it to early to tell the comparison to your current GH to hyge?


 Your back is just one big joke!

I see the Christmas tree coming in already too!


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> Your back is just one big joke!
> 
> I see the Christmas tree coming in already too!


 Hahaha that made me laugh! Yea man i was surprised when i saw the lower back actually! Still a lot to come off the sides aka handles but im happy where i am right now.


----------



## Chelsea

MuscleMeds23 said:


> you started the neuro pharma mass 400 yet ?


 Yes mate, did 1ml of it with the last 2ml of WC one so its in now. Tomorrow will be the first shots of it on its own.


----------



## Chelsea

Christ, almost felt like i was going hypo just now, had to absolutely wolf down my meal, was shaking and everything. Metabolism must be through the roof.

Good chest day yesterday, will post shortly.


----------



## BoomTime

MuscleMeds23 said:


> you started the neuro pharma mass 400 yet ?


 I find this on tren sometimes when cutting, I think its something to do with the rise in haemoglobin and there for levels of insulin or at least sensitivity.


----------



## lukeyybrown1

Chelsea said:


> Christ, almost felt like i was going hypo just now, had to absolutely wolf down my meal, was shaking and everything. Metabolism must be through the roof.
> 
> Good chest day yesterday, will post shortly.


 Just a quick question on that hypo feeling you had mate......... do you think this is a sign of metabolism being high or possible drop in blood sugars in a bad way?

because recently during my bulk I have been getting this i am eating maybe 6/7 times a day doing cardio and also training hard so my body is a furnace at the minute


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> I find this on tren sometimes when cutting, I think its something to do with the rise in haemoglobin and there for levels of insulin or at least sensitivity.


 Ahh i forgot about that feeling on Tren, good point. Could still just be that im hungry as fck! :lol:



lukeyybrown1 said:


> Just a quick question on that hypo feeling you had mate......... do you think this is a sign of metabolism being high or possible drop in blood sugars in a bad way?
> 
> because recently during my bulk I have been getting this i am eating maybe 6/7 times a day doing cardio and also training hard so my body is a furnace at the minute


 Are you on Tren mate? If so then see above, Boom has just reminded me of that hypo Tren feeling even on a bulk.


----------



## lukeyybrown1

Chelsea said:


> Ahh i forgot about that feeling on Tren, good point. Could still just be that im hungry as fck! :lol:
> 
> Are you on Tren mate? If so then see above, Boom has just reminded me of that hypo Tren feeling even on a bulk.


 I am literally on 250mg test a week about to start my proper cycle when stuff arrives this week.

It happens mainly if i like miss a meal and go a little longer in between meal it happens.


----------



## babyarm

lukeyybrown1 said:


> I am literally on 250mg test a week about to start my proper cycle when stuff arrives this week.
> 
> It happens mainly if i like miss a meal and go a little longer in between meal it happens.


 I get this alot when I leave it too long between meals. Get really hypo and the shakes I've put it down to drop in blood sugar levels and it goes almost instantly after having something to eat.


----------



## lukeyybrown1

babyarm said:


> I get this alot when I leave it too long between meals. Get really hypo and the shakes I've put it down to drop in blood sugar levels and it goes almost instantly after having something to eat.


 exact;y the same for me

I am on fairly high carbs most days maybe around 750g.....

i may drop my carbs and see what happens


----------



## Sustanation

babyarm said:


> I get this alot when I leave it too long between meals. Get really hypo and the shakes I've put it down to drop in blood sugar levels and it goes almost instantly after having something to eat.


 chromium picolinate could help with this.

http://www.nutritionexpress.com/showarticle.aspx?articleid=744


----------



## Chelsea

So, Monday was a great chest session, ended up doing:

170kg x 8 reps






Then did flye's on 47.5kg's really wide and deep for 10 reps.

Been so hungry this week, dropped cashews from pretty much every day now so thats a 600cal deficit right there. Seem to still be hanging around 17st 9lbs though, its like i wont go any lower and ive been hitting cardio every day.


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> So, Monday was a great chest session, ended up doing:
> 
> 170kg x 8 reps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then did flye's on 47.5kg's really wide and deep for 10 reps.
> 
> Been so hungry this week, dropped cashews from pretty much every day now so thats a 600cal deficit right there. Seem to still be hanging around 17st 9lbs though, its like i wont go any lower and ive been hitting cardio every day.


 Your lifts make me think what is even the point in lifting!!

HAHA! You make me look like a little boy!

I am going to up the weights tonight for my push session and drop the reps a bit, been craving some heavy metal these last few days


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> Your lifts make me think what is even the point in lifting!!
> 
> HAHA! You make me look like a little boy!
> 
> I am going to up the weights tonight for my push session and drop the reps a bit, been craving some heavy metal these last few days


 Hahaha thanks mate. Dont be too hard on yourself, you look like a little boy all on your own :lol:

To be honest that was probably a little heavy but i did 160 or 165 last week and wanted to see if i could do it and the first 4 seemed pretty ok haha. Dont drop the weights too low, i still worked up to this with 100kg x 12 then 120kg x 10 

Be tempted to see how many reps i could get on 140kg now quite possibly around 15 

Legs tonight, so more carnage!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> So, Monday was a great chest session, ended up doing:
> 
> 170kg x 8 reps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then did flye's on 47.5kg's really wide and deep for 10 reps.
> 
> Been so hungry this week, dropped cashews from pretty much every day now so thats a 600cal deficit right there. Seem to still be hanging around 17st 9lbs though, its like i wont go any lower and ive been hitting cardio every day.


 fu**ing BEAST!!!


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> So, been plodding away, been savagely hungry recently and this is current condition:
> 
> View attachment 121478
> 
> 
> View attachment 121479


 fu**ing MAMMAL!!

any reason you changed to NP from WC?


----------



## Chelsea

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> fu**ing BEAST!!!


 Haha thanks dude, those last couple reps felt a lot harder than how it looked haha.



sen said:


> fu**ing MAMMAL!!
> 
> any reason you changed to NP from WC?


 Just purely to see if there was any difference mate. I doubt there will be as they are both really good labs.


----------



## Chelsea

These are the desperate times I'm resorting to, to try to actually feel full from a meal.... Adding salad!! I feel dirty all over!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> These are the desperate times I'm resorting to, to try to actually feel full from a meal.... Adding salad!! I feel dirty all over!
> 
> View attachment 121660


 You should feel dirty, that looks awful!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You should feel dirty, that looks awful!


 You know what......it wasnt that bad actually! Felt nice having more on the plate and only costing me like 10 calories hahaha. Willing to claim that i feel dirty though still.......come wash me?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> You know what......it wasnt that bad actually! Felt nice having more on the plate and only costing me like 10 calories hahaha. Willing to claim that i feel dirty though still.......come wash me?


 Hmmm, I'm not convinced, it just looks wrong.

Yes I can do that, but I bet I can make you feel even dirtier first with the most filthiest pic ever.......








You having obscene thoughts right now? I am!!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Hmmm, I'm not convinced, it just looks wrong.
> 
> Yes I can do that, but I bet I can make you feel even dirtier first with the most filthiest pic ever.......
> View attachment 121673
> 
> 
> You having obscene thoughts right now? I am!!!!


 OMG!!!!! i saw this on FB earlier and got a semi!! Extremely obscene!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> OMG!!!!! i saw this on FB earlier and got a semi!! Extremely obscene!


 Rude isn't it....gave me a semi and I don't even have a winkle!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Rude isn't it....gave me a semi and I don't even have a winkle!


 I'd rather come round and find out myself if thats ok


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I'd rather come round and find out myself if thats ok


 Bring me one of those concoctions round and I'll even let you touch it!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Bring me one of those concoctions round and I'll even let you touch it!


 Yours might look like that concoction once im done with you :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

So this happened on back day, been slowly going up in weights and keep reps around 12-15 mark and i have hit a new PB, 200kg x 12 reps on prep too!






I find i can work up to deads really heavy so quickly, have only been doing them the last 2 months i think and started at 140kg.


----------



## BTS93

Chelsea said:


> So this happened on back day, been slowly going up in weights and keep reps around 12-15 mark and i have hit a new PB, 200kg x 12 reps on prep too!
> 
> I find i can work up to deads really heavy so quickly, have only been doing them the last 2 months i think and started at 140kg.


 Yeaaaaaah buddy! LIGHT WEIGHT! :thumb:


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks dude, those last couple reps felt a lot harder than how it looked haha.
> 
> Just purely to see if there was any difference mate. I doubt there will be as they are both really good labs.


 Yeah I think I'm gonna stick to those two now. WC even do aromasin, proviron etc and their aromasin is the only ugl stuff that's good. No need to use any other labs tbf


----------



## Fferrier893

Chelsea said:


> Ok, so here it all begins, I started dieting yesterday (25/01/16) it was exactly 14 weeks to my show on Sunday (24/01/16) which will be Nabba South East. Last few weeks i have eaten as much as i can to get my calories up and get my body used to eating that much.
> 
> *The plan:** - *Get as lean as possible and keep as much size as possible....obviously.
> 
> *The drugs:* - Currently Test 1g, Deca 1g, Anadrol 50mg ed, Hyge 8iu on training days, 1mg Arimidex eod.
> 
> *The training:* - Volume based but saving yourself for the last set to go heaviest and to complete failure, this wont change.
> 
> *Current condition:*
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this is informative and people will enjoy what has been a 3 year sabbatical :thumbup1:


 Great physic mate


----------



## Chelsea

BTS93 said:


> Yeaaaaaah buddy! LIGHT WEIGHT! :thumb:


 Hahaha didnt feel so light by the end!



sen said:


> Yeah I think I'm gonna stick to those two now. WC even do aromasin, proviron etc and their aromasin is the only ugl stuff that's good. No need to use any other labs tbf


 That's what ive done mate, got no complaints here, leaning up and remaining as strong as i was and even hitting PB's!



Fferrier893 said:


> Great physic mate


 Thanks bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so a quick upate, things have been going very well, abs are coming right through and strength is still sky high which is an amazing feeling! I have cut out all peanut butter and cashews so calories have dropped significantly but im still getting 4 solid food meals and 3 shakes on training days (2 shakes on non training days,

Carbs intra workout have been halved so GoNutrition's cylic dextrin is now just 25g intra but i have added in lots of Glutamine AM, post workout and PM.

Weight was not budging from 17st 9lbs yet i was getting leaner so thought id step things up a bit cardio wise. Adding in night time cardio walking the dog for about 15mins just to start and this should be most nights.

No fat burners still.

Current AAS - NP Mass 400, NP Dbol pre workout (40mg). GH - Hyge 4iu AM pre cardio.


----------



## A1243R

How come youve stopped the Pharam Pfizer mate?


----------



## Chelsea

A1243R said:


> How come youve stopped the Pharam Pfizer mate?


 Ahh my bad, so in the habit of running Hyge i just typed it. Pharma Pfizer is still in there  good spot.


----------



## SwollNP

Chelsea said:


> Ahh my bad, so in the habit of running Hyge i just typed it. Pharma Pfizer is still in there  good spot.


 how you finding it compare to hyge?

did you half the dose of pharma compared to what you were normally running hyge at?


----------



## Chelsea

SwollNP said:


> how you finding it compare to hyge?
> 
> did you half the dose of pharma compared to what you were normally running hyge at?


 Nah wanted to keep it the same so using 4iu in the morning on training days mate. Havent really noticed anything yet, results seem to be the same, same slight pulse in my fingers at random times etc i'll continue with it though.


----------



## Chelsea

Chest last night, strength still seems to be keeping really well:

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

150kg x 12 - complete and utter failure, last 2 proper spotted.

*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 8

120kg x 10

*Incline Flye's:*

20kg x 12

30kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

*Weighted Dips:*

Bodyweight x 12

+20kg chain x 10

+40kg chains x 15 - last 3 or 4 were pulses at the bottom.

Savage session, chest is a little sore did triceps afterwards as usual but didnt log it as its just the usual stuff really, no mental weights. Got it all done in just over an hour so really good pace and intensity.


----------



## Chelsea

UK2016 said:


> Morning matey.
> 
> Is it still to early to compare neuro pharma to the previous blend you were using?
> 
> Looking a monster





MuscleMeds23 said:


> You alright mate do you think the mass 400 is any different to the wildcat one have you noticed anything different ?


 Far too early lads i reckon but i know that its weird that im feeling ridiculously strong and ive lost 15lbs!?!?!


----------



## Chelsea

So back day was fcking awesome, only been deadlifting again for about 3 months i think and I hit 220kg x 10 reps on tuesday night:






Couldnt be happier, strength is going up yet im getting leaner and lighter (slowly though) gonna do some proper pics this weekend, trim the legs and do some full shots.


----------



## RepsForJesus

Chelsea said:


> So back day was fcking awesome, only been deadlifting again for about 3 months i think and I hit 220kg x 10 reps on tuesday night:
> 
> Couldnt be happier, strength is going up yet im getting leaner and lighter (slowly though) gonna do some proper pics this weekend, trim the legs and do some full shots.


 Really impressive mate, absolute monster!


----------



## Chelsea

RepsForJesus said:


> Really impressive mate, absolute monster!


 Thanks mate, i stopped on rep 6 because i was getting ridiculous cramp in my right pec from the previous nights chest session haha! Cant quite believe how strong im staying and that im hitting pb's on prep.


----------



## Chelsea

A quick pic, flat with only 2 meals in me and abut 80g carbs. Yes I was having a sunbed and yes it does look proper queer:


----------



## noongains

I wish i was as flat as you on a good day :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground

Amsterdam Purple Lights 

Hope you're well, looking good.


----------



## Chelsea

noongains said:


> I wish i was as flat as you on a good day :thumbup1:


 Haha, haven't given myself a carb up day yet so when that comes I'll take some pics of me looking full as fck!


----------



## Chelsea

Huntingground said:


> Amsterdam Purple Lights
> 
> Hope you're well, looking good.


 I preferred the red lights when I was there mate 

Thanks though dude. What's new with you?


----------



## Chelsea

So, some update pics taken after legs on Thursday:


----------



## Chelsea

Started this today too, shaky as fck already!!


----------



## MrGRoberts

Chelsea said:


> Far too early lads i reckon but i know that its weird that im feeling ridiculously strong and ive lost 15lbs!?!?!


 I used it about a year ago and I had to stop it cause the Tren sides were too strong...


----------



## Chelsea

MrGRoberts said:


> I used it about a year ago and I had to stop it cause the Tren sides were too strong...


 I am actually getting noticeable irritated and unusually sweaty at night!


----------



## Dai Jones

Chelsea said:


> Started this today too, shaky as fck already!!
> 
> View attachment 122265


 last time I used this I shook that much I dumped the whole bottle on my kitchen floor


----------



## Dieseldave

Mate that back double bi is not far off pro level to me


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Far too early lads i reckon but i know that its weird that im feeling ridiculously strong and ive lost 15lbs!?!?!


 I am running out of things to say to you to be honest.

Looking better by the day dude.


----------



## supertesty

Wow ! awesome mate ! looks like a pro shape.


----------



## Chelsea

Dai Jones said:


> last time I used this I shook that much I dumped the whole bottle on my kitchen floor


 Hahaha good arent they, im on day 3 and still shaking like a leaf!



Dieseldave said:


> Mate that back double bi is not far off pro level to me


 Mate thats a huge compliment but im well off anything near that, id prob look like a crack addict next to even a mediocre pro.



BoomTime said:


> I am running out of things to say to you to be honest.
> 
> Looking better by the day dude.


 Thanks mate, hopefully it continues 



supertesty said:


> Wow ! awesome mate ! looks like a pro shape.


 Would love it if that were true mate but im way off anything like that. This has given me a taste to really push after this show to smash some size on.


----------



## Dai Jones

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha good arent they, im on day 3 and still shaking like a leaf!


 yeah, funny enough I'm going to be using them again soon


----------



## Chelsea

So chest last night was awesome, maybe all the vegetables are helping me lift, ive introduced cardio at night now too for 20mins so thats about 25mins in the morning and 20-25mins at night.

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 10

120kg x 7

160kg x 11 - this might be a new PB, got the first 8 on my own i think!!

*Incline:*

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

130kg x 10

*Incline Fly's:*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

50kg x 10 - last couple spotted, all reps super slow and deep.

*Weighted Dips:*

Bodyweight x 10

+20kg chain x 10

+40kg chains x 10

Absolutely savage session, felt really really strong even though im down on cals etc absolutely loving this apart from feeling hungry almost constantly.


----------



## Dieseldave

Chelsea said:


> So chest last night was awesome, maybe all the vegetables are helping me lift, ive introduced cardio at night now too for 20mins so thats about 25mins in the morning and 20-25mins at night.
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 7
> 
> 160kg x 11 - this might be a new PB, got the first 8 on my own i think!!
> 
> *Incline:*
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 8
> 
> 130kg x 10
> 
> *Incline Fly's:*
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> 50kg x 10 - last couple spotted, all reps super slow and deep.
> 
> *Weighted Dips:*
> 
> Bodyweight x 10
> 
> +20kg chain x 10
> 
> +40kg chains x 10
> 
> Absolutely savage session, felt really really strong even though im down on cals etc absolutely loving this apart from feeling hungry almost constantly.


 Awesome lifts mate :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Dieseldave said:


> Awesome lifts mate :thumb:


 Cheers mate, felt quite energetic which was odd. Deads tonight though so i doubt i will feel the same after those haha!


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> So chest last night was awesome, maybe all the vegetables are helping me lift, ive introduced cardio at night now too for 20mins so thats about 25mins in the morning and 20-25mins at night.
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 7
> 
> 160kg x 11 - this might be a new PB, got the first 8 on my own i think!!
> 
> *Incline:*
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 8
> 
> 130kg x 10
> 
> *Incline Fly's:*
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> 50kg x 10 - last couple spotted, all reps super slow and deep.
> 
> *Weighted Dips:*
> 
> Bodyweight x 10
> 
> +20kg chain x 10
> 
> +40kg chains x 10
> 
> Absolutely savage session, felt really really strong even though im down on cals etc absolutely loving this apart from feeling hungry almost constantly.


 I quite like the feeling of being hungry. It lets me know that what I am doing is working.

Nice lifts too.


----------



## Pancake'

Exactly, why I said previously best physique on here. period. you have smashed it mate! how many more weeks, have you left to go now? it's not even funny, how much size you're keeping, yet just how lean, you're getting! I think you will place high imo, nonetheless awesome physique.


----------



## supertesty

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, felt quite energetic which was odd. Deads tonight though so i doubt i will feel the same after those haha!


 Hey mate, how much solid meals do you eat / day ? and how long are your workouts ? thanks


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> I quite like the feeling of being hungry. It lets me know that what I am doing is working.
> 
> Nice lifts too.


 Mate i hate it, i know what you mean but being hungry after a meal is just horrendous, although saying that, these last few days i think my body has adjusted a bit as im less hungry.



Starz said:


> Exactly, why I said previously best physique on here. period. you have smashed it mate! how many more weeks, have you left to go now? it's not even funny, how much size you're keeping, yet just how lean, you're getting! I think you will place high imo, nonetheless awesome physique.


 Thanks mate thats a big compliment. 7 weeks to the show this Saturday mate. Hopefully i'll do well but you never know who you're up against i suppose, can only bring my biggest and leanest package and hope that wins.



supertesty said:


> Hey mate, how much solid meals do you eat / day ? and how long are your workouts ? thanks


 Solid meals would be 5.

Workouts max 1hr 30mins, longest being legs due to recovery time. Chest and tris can be done in an hour.


----------



## Chelsea

As its a rest day the first solid meal of the day is just chicken and veg with salad, it's actually really nice!!


----------



## supertesty

Chelsea said:


> As its a rest day the first solid meal of the day is just chicken and veg with salad, it's actually really nice!!
> 
> View attachment 122471


 Looks tasty  thanks for you input ! And how much do you train / week ?


----------



## Chelsea

supertesty said:


> Looks tasty  thanks for you input ! And how much do you train / week ?


 5 times per week mate, Wed and Sunday off.


----------



## Chelsea

Back wasnt the best day yesterday, chest infection got the better of me, was tired and really run down:

*Deads:*

230kg x 6 reps - got absolutely savage cramp in my chest from the 1st rep, could have got 8 but it was so bad i had to drop it, very annoying.

*Bent Over Rows:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

140kg x 15

*Lat Pull Down:*

Worked up to 60kg 70kg per side and actually bent the machine it was so heavy.

*T bar rows:*

45kg x 12

65kg x 12

85kg x 12

95kg x 12 - savage

Feel a lot better today, not bringing up as much sh1t off my chest and much more energetic. Stomach fat is noticeably decreasing with the extra night time cardio and abs are really coming out so really pleased.


----------



## 19072

Breaking machines now are we lad?? :lol:

Looking well in the pics mate. Your meals are boring though lol


----------



## Chelsea

herc said:


> Breaking machines now are we lad?? :lol:
> 
> Looking well in the pics mate. Your meals are boring though lol


 Hahaha too right i am! Bending them due to my savage strength............... a girl probably broke it before me knowing my luck haha.

Really? I love my meals, same thing every week and always look forward to them haha.


----------



## Chelsea

Leg condition is coming in:


----------



## 31205

Loving this journal mate. No pointless chit chat to wade through.

Get some proper motivation from reading your posts.


----------



## Chelsea

sen said:


> Loving this journal mate. No pointless chit chat to wade through.
> 
> Get some proper motivation from reading your posts.


 Haha thanks mate, that was the idea really, full info on what I'm doing and plenty of pics and vids.

Currently I'm watching us getting battered by PSG, then I've gotta jab 2ml NP Mass 400 at half time!


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate, that was the idea really, full info on what I'm doing and plenty of pics and vids.
> 
> Currently I'm watching us getting battered by PSG, then I've gotta jab 2ml NP Mass 400 at half time!


 I had Madrid, Wolfsburg, benfica (who won in 96th minute) plus Chelsea and PSG to draw. Should have cashed out at £55! Got some awesome players have PSG so definitely no shame losing to them.


----------



## Dark sim




----------



## Chelsea

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 122512


 Not cool man..............not cool :lol:


----------



## Dark sim

Chelsea said:


> Not cool man..............not cool :lol:


 Sorry, just realised you are prepping, my bad :whistling:


----------



## zacsky2

Been on this forum for the past few years now mate ,back in the days when will and bail were regular posters and telbor was roblet.

Got too say I admire your consistency and self motivation. Looking great mate keep up the good work, u just don't seem to stop growing.


----------



## Chelsea

Adding these in today: NP Anavar 50mg


----------



## Chelsea

zacsky2 said:


> Been on this forum for the past few years now mate ,back in the days when will and bail were regular posters and telbor was roblet.
> 
> Got too say I admire your consistency and self motivation. Looking great mate keep up the good work, u just don't seem to stop growing.


 Thanks mate, hard sometimes but you just gotta keep the will power going and smash through it, everyone is capable of it :thumbup1:



MuscleMeds23 said:


> How many ml of the np mass 400 you taking per week mate ?


 4ml at the moment mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Another good week, havent actually weighed myself so not sure on the weight loss but im definitely tightening up and looking leaner with 6 weeks and 5 days to go. Need to start looking at getting posing trunks actually, so if anyone knows a good site let me know.

Strength seems to still be staying high, cardio is twice a day, morning and night and i have now switched all rice from white to wholegrain, its actually not bad at all, just slightly harder.

Threw in an extra 1ml per week of WC Mast E actually, jabbed in my right quad and all is good. Struggling with hunger a bit still, was thinking about carb cycling as i have stuck to the same measurements for a while now, so maybe something like this:

Monday - Low

Tuesday - Med

Wednesday - Low

Thursday - High

Friday - Med

Saturday - Med

Sunday - Low


----------



## Keeks

Harlequin is a good site for trunks, worth a look

http://www.harlequinbikinis.com/26-mens-posing-trunks-bodybuilding


----------



## A1243R

Chelsea said:


> Monday - Low
> 
> Tuesday - Med
> 
> Wednesday - Low
> 
> Thursday - High
> 
> Friday - Med
> 
> Saturday - Med
> 
> Sunday - Low


 High day for leg day?

Carb Cycling worked great for me. Obvs not getting comp lean but getting leaner it works!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Harlequin is a good site for trunks, worth a look
> 
> http://www.harlequinbikinis.com/26-mens-posing-trunks-bodybuilding


 Perfect, thanks darlin.



A1243R said:


> High day for leg day?
> 
> Carb Cycling worked great for me. Obvs not getting comp lean but getting leaner it works!


 Erm....yes, why wouldn't i want a high day for leg day, its the most demanding workout.


----------



## Dark sim

Sibutramine, eph, albuterol (alternative to clen) for hunger


----------



## A1243R

Chelsea said:


> Perfect, thanks darlin.
> 
> Erm....yes, why wouldn't i want a high day for leg day, its the most demanding workout.


 I was just checking mate.... i wasnt saying it was wrong :lol: Some people dont think about it and just throw a high carb day in and then wonder why they run out of steam on leg day when theyre running low carbs!


----------



## Chelsea

Dark sim said:


> Sibutramine, eph, albuterol (alternative to clen) for hunger


 Good shout, i might throw in some T5's in the morning then.


----------



## Ryhardcastle

Knew you'd still be hanging about on here Phil . Looking awesome mate. Been inspired by your logs ever since I started taking this game seriously. Always motivates the f*&k outta me.


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> Good shout, i might throw in some T5's in the morning then.


 Where down south do you live? My mum used to live in hailsham near Eastbourne. Non stop hay fever down that part of the country!


----------



## Chelsea

Ryhardcastle said:


> Knew you'd still be hanging about on here Phil . Looking awesome mate. Been inspired by your logs ever since I started taking this game seriously. Always motivates the f*&k outta me.


 Hahaha yea mate im like part of the furniture here! Glad my journals help mate, you're competing too right? Whats the date of your show?



sen said:


> Where down south do you live? My mum used to live in hailsham near Eastbourne. Non stop hay fever down that part of the country!


 Eastbourne is about an hour away from me mate. Im near Wimbledon.


----------



## Ryhardcastle

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha yea mate im like part of the furniture here! Glad my journals help mate, you're competing too right? Whats the date of your show?


 May 8th mate. I've started a journal in here a few further down from yours. :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

When's the date of your show?


----------



## Chelsea

Ryhardcastle said:


> May 8th mate. I've started a journal in here a few further down from yours. :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> When's the date of your show?


 Awesome i'll check in and see how you're doing mate. Mine is 30th April.


----------



## Chelsea

Chest was good on Monday, still hitting big numbers even though im weighting 17st 4lbs so a total drop of 16lbs.

Flat Bench 160kg x 9 - could have done a couple more but left side hand grip wasnt ideal and felt a bit wobbly which was annoying.


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Another good week, havent actually weighed myself so not sure on the weight loss but im definitely tightening up and looking leaner with 6 weeks and 5 days to go. Need to start looking at getting posing trunks actually, so if anyone knows a good site let me know.
> 
> Strength seems to still be staying high, cardio is twice a day, morning and night and i have now switched all rice from white to wholegrain, its actually not bad at all, just slightly harder.
> 
> Threw in an extra 1ml per week of WC Mast E actually, jabbed in my right quad and all is good. Struggling with hunger a bit still, was thinking about carb cycling as i have stuck to the same measurements for a while now, so maybe something like this:
> 
> Monday - Low
> 
> Tuesday - Med
> 
> Wednesday - Low
> 
> Thursday - High
> 
> Friday - Med
> 
> Saturday - Med
> 
> Sunday - Low


 ''So let me hold you, girl caress my body...''

No wonder you are so strong with bangers like that playing in the gym while you lift!


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> ''So let me hold you, girl caress my body...''
> 
> No wonder you are so strong with bangers like that playing in the gym while you lift!


 Hahaha didnt even notice!


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha didnt even notice!


 I call BS

You went up to the DJ booth with a protein shake (instead of a rum and coke) and requested this Jam!


----------



## Chelsea

So had a bit of a niggling injury right under my armpit kinda between the lat and the tricep, its really hurts deadlifting so was only able to hit 140kg for reps comfortably this week which was annoying, got it massaged yesterday and will have it done again maybe this weekend as its really putting me off and i want to keep deadlifts in there.

*Deadlifts:*

140kg x 15

*Bent over rows:*

100kg x 15

120kg x 12

150kg x 15 - by this point the lat only hurts with the inital deadlift up, rowing doesnt seem to hurt it.

*Lat Pull downs:*

Worked up to 70-80kg a side for 12 reps i think

*T-Bar Rows:*

40kg x 12

60kg x 12

90kg x 12 - savage

New equipment for the gym comes this week so will be able to do my favourite close grip pull downs again soon, been missing them.


----------



## Chelsea

MuscleMeds23 said:


> do you ever use caber mate when running tren.


 Nah mate never do. Never seen the need, run Pharma Arimidex and that seems to keep everything sorted.


----------



## Chelsea

First solid meal of the day:

150g cooked chicken

150g cooked sweet potato

4 slices cucumber

3 cherry tomatoes

spinach

Total calories - 499

Protein - 55

Carbs - 46

Fat - 8

Sugar - 15


----------



## Matthew5

Chelsea said:


> First solid meal of the day:
> 
> 150g cooked chicken
> 
> 150g cooked sweet potato
> 
> 4 slices cucumber
> 
> 3 cherry tomatoes
> 
> spinach
> 
> Total calories - 499
> 
> Protein - 55
> 
> Carbs - 46
> 
> Fat - 8
> 
> Sugar - 15
> 
> View attachment 122802


 looks decent mate, love adding salad for volume. you get my pm??


----------



## Chelsea

Matthew5 said:


> looks decent mate, love adding salad for volume. you get my pm??


 Yea salad makes it seem like you're actually eating a substantial amount. No pm mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Legs are getting reasonably vascular, not as many lines as I had just trained them so they were pumped:


----------



## Matthew5

Chelsea said:


> Yea salad makes it seem like you're actually eating a substantial amount. No pm mate?


 Sent another one mate hopefully thats worked!


----------



## Chelsea

And another:


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night was pretty savage, still trying to get rid of this chest infection and my quads were beginning to cramp, possibly due to the Clen.

Warm up - leg extension 3 sets working up to the stack x 12

Hamstring curls - 2 sets x 12 reps not to failure.

*Squats:*

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

145kg x 13 - quads starting to cramps so felt unsafe.

100kg x 13 - aim is to burn out and do as many squats as possible without locking out, savage!

*Hack squats* - 3 sets x 12 reps increasing weight

*Pendulum Squats:*

3 sets working up to only 40kg, horribly good piece of kit!

Then back to extensions for 3 sets x 15 reps working up to nearly doing the stack.


----------



## Chelsea

Quick an check from last night:


----------



## sponge2015

Chelsea said:


> Adding these in today: NP Anavar 50mg
> 
> View attachment 122563


 Any reason you went with the anavar over the stanavar this time mate?

is the NP anavar still as good as it was, need to pick up a decent var this week but can't seem to find one that has solid reviews that isn't 10mg and crazy expensive, used the 50mg np var last yet and seemed pretty decent just haven't seen anything lately on it


----------



## Chelsea

sponge2015 said:


> Any reason you went with the anavar over the stanavar this time mate?
> 
> is the NP anavar still as good as it was, need to pick up a decent var this week but can't seem to find one that has solid reviews that isn't 10mg and crazy expensive, used the 50mg np var last yet and seemed pretty decent just haven't seen anything lately on it


 Wanted so save adding in extra compounds too early mate. As a matter of fact I'm starting Stanavar tomorrow.

Yea the Anavar is wicked, I rate it highly.


----------



## Chelsea

So this should be pretty interesting for everyone, i had a blood test done today and i should get the results back today too, full bloods for liver, kidneys, cholesterol etc so after a few years blasting and cruising and being currently on Test, Tren and Mast this will be a good indication as to how healthy im doing.

I will keep everyone updated when i hear something. Luckily cause of dieting the vein couldnt have been easier for the nurse to get to haha.


----------



## Dieseldave

Chelsea said:


> So this should be pretty interesting for everyone, i had a blood test done today and i should get the results back today too, full bloods for liver, kidneys, cholesterol etc so after a few years blasting and cruising and being currently on Test, Tren and Mast this will be a good indication as to how healthy im doing.
> 
> I will keep everyone updated when i hear something. Luckily cause of dieting the vein couldnt have been easier for the nurse to get to haha.


 Did you get it done privately?


----------



## Chelsea

Dieseldave said:


> Did you get it done privately?


 Nah mate, at my GP's.


----------



## Chelsea

Rest day so that meant 20mins cardio fasted.

50g whey isolate, 3 scoops glutamine post blood test - @GoNutrition

First solid meal:

160g cooked chicken breast

broccoli, green beans and salad:


----------



## Dieseldave

Chelsea said:


> Nah mate, at my GP's.


 Aren't they going to sh!t themselves when they see your levels all out of whack?

I always make sure I've been cruising long enough for normal t levels etc before I get any bloods done.


----------



## Chelsea

Dieseldave said:


> Aren't they going to sh!t themselves when they see your levels all out of whack?
> 
> I always make sure I've been cruising long enough for normal t levels etc before I get any bloods done.


 Dont think they are testing hormone levels mate, i know they will be high, its the important stuff like liver, kidneys etc


----------



## Dieseldave

Chelsea said:


> Dont think they are testing hormone levels mate, i know they will be high, its the important stuff like liver, kidneys etc


 Fair enough. I always get paranoid they'll test for other stuff like test, e2 etc and open up a can of worms


----------



## Chelsea

Dieseldave said:


> Fair enough. I always get paranoid they'll test for other stuff like test, e2 etc and open up a can of worms


 I doubt they'd bother randomly testing for more things than they need to unless requested mate.


----------



## Dieseldave

Chelsea said:


> I doubt they'd bother randomly testing for more things than they need to unless requested mate.


 I know

I'm just overly paranoid


----------



## Chelsea

No call yet from the doctor so assuming i will hear tomorrow now which is annoying! Was really looking forward to seeing the results, unless they tell me im going to die :lol:

Anyway chest last night was good, thought id go for some more reps as the weight was getting pushed right up and i was struggling more around 5/6 rather than 8/9, so did 140kg x 12 reps:


----------



## Chelsea

Finally hearing from the Dr today appointments at 11:40 so will keep everyone updated.


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Finally hearing from the Dr today appointments at 11:40 so will keep everyone updated.


 Will be very interested to see how these come back.

I am in the same boat as you. I did bloods before I started but I have not been as good as I should on getting them checked.

If you are dying please can I have your gains and your gear. Srs, thanks.


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> Will be very interested to see how these come back.
> 
> I am in the same boat as you. I did bloods before I started but I have not been as good as I should on getting them checked.
> 
> If you are dying please can I have your gains and your gear. Srs, thanks.


 :lol:

Sad to say its bad news mate.......all my values were sweet and the doctor said i have absolutely nothing to worry about. Liver values were slightly raised and kidney function was down a bit, but once she saw me she said obviously you do bodybuilding so are you taking creatine, i replied yes and she was literally just like "that explains it then" you have nothing to worry about.

Couldnt be happier!! Blasting and cruising for probably 3-4 years, using orals and GH too and i have been given a clean bill of health at the most intense time of my training, whilst cycling, Test, Tren, Mast, Stanavar and GH.


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sad to say its bad news mate.......all my values were sweet and the doctor said i have absolutely nothing to worry about. Liver values were slightly raised and kidney function was down a bit, but once she saw me she said obviously you do bodybuilding so are you taking creatine, i replied yes and she was literally just like "that explains it then" you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Couldnt be happier!! Blasting and cruising for probably 3-4 years, using orals and GH too and i have been given a clean bill of health at the most intense time of my training, whilst cycling, Test, Tren, Mast, Stanavar and GH.


 Gear is good for you. This pretty much proves it. Eat s**t uk-muscle scaremongers!!


----------



## Chelsea

sen said:


> Gear is good for you. This pretty much proves it. Eat s**t uk-muscle scaremongers!!


 :lol: brilliant! As i said from day one mate, "use not abuse"


----------



## Dai Jones

Chelsea said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sad to say its bad news mate.......all my values were sweet and the doctor said i have absolutely nothing to worry about. Liver values were slightly raised and kidney function was down a bit, but once she saw me she said obviously you do bodybuilding so are you taking creatine, i replied yes and she was literally just like "that explains it then" you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Couldnt be happier!! Blasting and cruising for probably 3-4 years, using orals and GH too and i have been given a clean bill of health at the most intense time of my training, whilst cycling, Test, Tren, Mast, Stanavar and GH.


 wish my doc just turned round and said must be creatine


----------



## NorthernSoul

Did she say it like "do you use CREATINE wink wink" or did she actually mean creatine? It's just gna play on my mind if I don't know for sure.

looking good Philip. Gna get back in routine on here so I'll keep checking in


----------



## Chelsea

Sean91 said:


> Did she say it like "do you use CREATINE wink wink" or did she actually mean creatine? It's just gna play on my mind if I don't know for sure.
> 
> looking good Philip. Gna get back in routine on here so I'll keep checking in


 Nah she genuinely meant creatine mate. So all is well 

Sounds good mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Weight this morning after cardio, I'm leaner and I seem to be staying above 17st:


----------



## Chelsea

So have been crazy busy recently and last night had an absolute horrendous time, appetite was completely gone post workout so didnt eat for 2 hours after training, then was supposed to have a shake and rice cakes before bed and didnt have either, did cardio and went to be hungry but tired at 9:30........was still awake at 4:46am and my alarm was going off at 5:55am!! Was savage, dont know whether it was switching to Tren Ace or just the combo of being tired too but im currently operating on about 1hr sleep if that!

Thank god its a rest day today so just cardio.


----------



## SwollNP

Chelsea said:


> So have been crazy busy recently and last night had an absolute horrendous time, appetite was completely gone post workout so didnt eat for 2 hours after training, then was supposed to have a shake and rice cakes before bed and didnt have either, did cardio and went to be hungry but tired at 9:30........was still awake at 4:46am and my alarm was going off at 5:55am!! Was savage, dont know whether it was switching to Tren Ace or just the combo of being tired too but im currently operating on about 1hr sleep if that!
> 
> Thank god its a rest day today so just cardio.


 you dropped to all short esters now mate?

do you mind if I ask what you're running at the moment then?


----------



## Chelsea

SwollNP said:


> you dropped to all short esters now mate?
> 
> do you mind if I ask what you're running at the moment then?


 Yea mate all short esters apart from Mast E which i am still using as i had some from WC so when that finishes i will switch nearer the time.

Tren Ace - 400mg

Test Prop - 400mg

Mast E - 600mg


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate all short esters apart from Mast E which i am still using as i had some from WC so when that finishes i will switch nearer the time.
> 
> Tren Ace - 400mg
> 
> Test Prop - 400mg
> 
> Mast E - 600mg


 Why the switch mate?

Less water or something?


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> Why the switch mate?
> 
> Less water or something?


 Yea mate just so it's easier to manipulate water closer to the show.


----------



## Chelsea

Quick snap of the wheels from a side shot, all that work is paying off, still need more but I'm at least happy with how things look here. Completely unpumped and sh1t lighting:


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night was done on my own so was savage, shorter rest periods and better focus but not as much weight.

*Leg Extension:*

3 sets x 12-15 reps making it to the stack

*Hamstring Curl:*

3 sets x 10 reps not to failure but more to activate and pre exhaust.

*Squats - **all reps done really slow on the way down and as low as possible.*

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

120 x 10 - break for 20 seconds, do another 3......break for another 20 or so seconds and got another 3 - was horrendous!

80kg x 13 reps - piston squats with no lockout.

*Hack Squat:*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10 - legs were almost dead by this point even though there wasnt much weight on there, kinda like that horrible boiling numb feeling.

*Pendulum Squats:*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 12 - disgusting

*Leg Extensions:*

Back to these for 2 sets, 1 set of 15 comfortably, then another set heavy for 15 to absolute failure.

Safe to say legs are a bit tender today and cardio was tough!


----------



## Chelsea

This is what my calories will be today:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> This is what my calories will be today:
> 
> View attachment 123644


 Same as my bulking macros :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

FFS just seen that i posted the updates in the wrong journal so i will post it here. My bad.


----------



## Chelsea

Ok updates, first pic taken 7 weeks and 1 day ago. Second pic taken 4 weeks out (Saturday just gone)


----------



## Chelsea

Today's first meal:

180g cooked chicken

120g cooked brown rice

Veg, spinach and green beans:


----------



## Chelsea

I tell you something as well, since switching to short esters, i have been absolutely sweating my ar$e off at night using the following:

NP - Test Prop

NP - Tren Ace

NP - Mast Prop

Only running 300mg Tren Ace and i am soaked at night and its cold at the moment too! Never had such savage Tren sides, shows the gear must be very good.


----------



## Flipper

Looking awesome big man.

Brilliant back detail there.


----------



## Ryhardcastle

Saw your rear double bicep progress photo on FB mate. Looking awesome. Gonna come in spot on by the looks.

I'm on TMT too at the moment. 75mg of each daily. Working well.


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> I tell you something as well, since switching to short esters, i have been absolutely sweating my ar$e off at night using the following:
> 
> NP - Test Prop
> 
> NP - Tren Ace
> 
> NP - Mast Prop
> 
> Only running 300mg Tren Ace and i am soaked at night and its cold at the moment too! Never had such savage Tren sides, shows the gear must be very good.


 or your hormones are f**ked :thumb

said it on ur FB epic progress mate sure youll smash your comp :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Flipper said:


> Looking awesome big man.
> 
> Brilliant back detail there.


 Thanks mate 



Ryhardcastle said:


> Saw your rear double bicep progress photo on FB mate. Looking awesome. Gonna come in spot on by the looks.
> 
> I'm on TMT too at the moment. 75mg of each daily. Working well.


 Hope so mate, i see you're looking well too.



Sambuca said:


> or your hormones are f**ked :thumb
> 
> said it on ur FB epic progress mate sure youll smash your comp :thumbup1:


 Hahahahaha! Defo the Tren, i feel like i lose about 6lb each night!

Been looking at 335i's by the way, N55 ones, what you think?


----------



## SwollNP

Could it be that maybe both the long esters and short esters are working together at the moment, like a double dose?


----------



## Chelsea

SwollNP said:


> Could it be that maybe both the long esters and short esters are working together at the moment, like a double dose?


 Nah mate not with the timings of my jabs, the long esters had at least a week to half in dose and i was only on 400mg.


----------



## Chelsea

Ok some update pics taken after chest and tris, sh1t lighting so tried to brighten the pics on my phone:


----------



## A1243R

Chelsea said:


> Ok some update pics taken after chest and tris, sh1t lighting so tried to brighten the pics on my phone:
> 
> View attachment 123888
> 
> 
> View attachment 123889
> 
> 
> View attachment 123890
> 
> 
> View attachment 123891
> 
> 
> View attachment 123892
> 
> 
> View attachment 123893
> 
> 
> View attachment 123894
> 
> 
> View attachment 123895


 Looking great mate.


----------



## Chelsea

A1243R said:


> Looking great mate.


 Thanks bud. All coming together now even in shocking lighting!


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Ok some update pics taken after chest and tris, sh1t lighting so tried to brighten the pics on my phone:
> 
> View attachment 123888
> 
> 
> View attachment 123889
> 
> 
> View attachment 123890
> 
> 
> View attachment 123891
> 
> 
> View attachment 123892
> 
> 
> View attachment 123893
> 
> 
> View attachment 123894
> 
> 
> View attachment 123895


 Just piss off will you!

Every time I come into this thread I question my existence in the gym


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> Just piss off will you!
> 
> Every time I come into this thread I question my existence in the gym


 :lol: mate.....you have some serious mass on you.........for bikini


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> :lol: mate.....you have some serious mass on you.........for bikini


 I don't have the legs for bikini....there to stringy!!

You are going to be dry as feck come show day


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> I don't have the legs for bikini....there to stringy!!
> 
> You are going to be dry as feck come show day


 Hope so mate, doing plenty of research on the topic. Wont be touching diuretics but simple manipulations that make sense to me.


----------



## Dai Jones

looking good dude! your back specially.

what weight you at now?


----------



## Chelsea

Dai Jones said:


> looking good dude! your back specially.
> 
> what weight you at now?


 Weighed in the other morning at 16 st 7 lbs mate.


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Hope so mate, doing plenty of research on the topic. Wont be touching diuretics but simple manipulations that make sense to me.


 I used 20g Vaitmin C and Dandelion root when I did my demo prep and it worked well.

Layne Norton has a good protocol that avoids diuretics, if you have not already read it give it a look.

Layne Norton Peak Week its called. I think @Dark sim rates it?


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> I used 20g Vaitmin C and Dandelion root when I did my demo prep and it worked well.
> 
> Layne Norton has a good protocol that avoids diuretics, if you have not already read it give it a look.
> 
> Layne Norton Peak Week its called. I think @Dark sim rates it?


 Yea ive seen the video but might watch it again. Cheers though mate.


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Yea ive seen the video but might watch it again. Cheers though mate.


 There is a whole break down in writing on Bodybuilding.com with science behind the theory.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/layne-norton-peak-week.html

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/layne-norton-peak-week-water-sodium.html

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bbinfo.php?page=SheddingWater

It all seems to make sense to me.


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> There is a whole break down in writing on Bodybuilding.com with science behind the theory.
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/layne-norton-peak-week.html
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/layne-norton-peak-week-water-sodium.html
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bbinfo.php?page=SheddingWater
> 
> It all seems to make sense to me.


 Wicked cheers mate.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Beard looks mint!


----------



## Chelsea

Sean91 said:


> Beard looks mint!


 Haha i put some serious time into it mate


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Haha i put some serious time into it mate


 Beard squats doing you well I see, good gains!


----------



## Dieseldave

That back is a bloody wall. And there's something quite Arnold-like about your physique, I think it's the chest also seeing lats from the front :thumb

Will you be shaving for showtime to reveal the death face?


----------



## Chelsea

Dieseldave said:


> That back is a bloody wall. And there's something quite Arnold-like about your physique, I think it's the chest also seeing lats from the front :thumb
> 
> Will you be shaving for showtime to reveal the death face?


 That's quite a compliment, thanks mate!! I would like to keep the beard actually but i'm going to email the Fed and ask what the score is with that as i dont want to be marked down for it.


----------



## Lukehh

did you find any diff between hyge and the pharma GH mate?

looking incredible keep pushing hard


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Hope so mate, i see you're looking well too.
> 
> Hahahahaha! Defo the Tren, i feel like i lose about 6lb each night!
> 
> Been looking at 335i's by the way, N55 ones, what you think?


 they r good and remapped very fast. dont fancy an m2?


----------



## Dan TT

That rear double bicep shot is insane. Looking thick as! Well jel


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> they r good and remapped very fast. dont fancy an m2?


 Nah mate, just dont like the shape of the 2, something doesnt look quite right.



Dan TT said:


> That rear double bicep shot is insane. Looking thick as! Well jel


 Cheers mate haha!


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so little update, 3 weeks till the show tomorrow, will do a weigh in tomorrow morning to see where i am at, last time i weighed in i was 16st 7lbs so a total loss of 2 stone.

Strength has started to dip slightly, so example, bench on Monday i only managed 10 reps on 140kg and got spotted a little for 2 or 3 of them.

Diet is going well and im getting leaner and tighter, been researching loads about what to do come the week of the show.

Short esters are well and truly in and there is no pip which is lovely


----------



## 31205

fu**ing mammoth!!!!

Big up your shoelace! Looking awesome.


----------



## TELBOR

Looking pretty darn good to say the least!! :beer:

Beard disguises the spastic face


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Nah mate, just dont like the shape of the 2, something doesnt look quite right.
> 
> Cheers mate haha!


 ye i agree. i can see u in a c63 amg


----------



## Chelsea

sen said:


> fu**ing mammoth!!!!
> 
> Big up your shoelace! Looking awesome.


 Hahahaha cheers mate. Going gym soon so might take a few snaps as I'm 3 week out today.



TELBOR said:


> Looking pretty darn good to say the least!! :beer:
> 
> Beard disguises the spastic face


 :lol: thanks mate I think!



Sambuca said:


> ye i agree. i can see u in a c63 amg


 Far too thirsty but I do like them!


----------



## Chelsea

Tried to edit the photo so you could see a bit more but here's the best I can do as there is zero lighting:


----------



## Omen669

Looking awesome mate. Lats looking big from the front!

Still all on WC gear?

You're definitely an inspiration for up and coming bodybuilders on this forum. Good luck to you. You put in the work and it's paid off big time.


----------



## Flipper

Chelsea said:


> Tried to edit the photo so you could see a bit more but here's the best I can do as there is zero lighting:
> 
> View attachment 124187


 Really impressive mate look huge and peeled.


----------



## 31205

Rib muscles looking like a fu**ing cattle grid mate!!!! Mooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Flipper said:


> Really impressive mate look huge and peeled.


 Thanks mate, horrific lighting but I suppose if I look good in that it can't be bad.


----------



## Chelsea

sen said:


> Rib muscles looking like a fu**ing cattle grid mate!!!! Mooooooooooo!!!


 Hahahahaha that cracked me up! Almost as much as watching this Spurs game!


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha that cracked me up! Almost as much as watching this Spurs game!


 Played well didn't they!


----------



## Chelsea

sen said:


> Played well didn't they!


 Yea although want Leicester to win the league which I think they will.


----------



## Chelsea

Omen669 said:


> Looking awesome mate. Lats looking big from the front!
> 
> Still all on WC gear?
> 
> You're definitely an inspiration for up and coming bodybuilders on this forum. Good luck to you. You put in the work and it's paid off big time.


 Missed this comment, really appreciate that mate, means a lot. Using both NP and WC mate.


----------



## Jordan08

Chelsea said:


> Ok some update pics taken after chest and tris, sh1t lighting so tried to brighten the pics on my phone:
> 
> View attachment 123888
> 
> 
> View attachment 123889
> 
> 
> View attachment 123890
> 
> 
> View attachment 123891
> 
> 
> View attachment 123892
> 
> 
> View attachment 123893
> 
> 
> View attachment 123894
> 
> 
> View attachment 123895


 Nice mate, amazing work as usual. Keep the beard on


----------



## Chelsea

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Nice mate, amazing work as usual. Keep the beard on


 Haha thanks mate, will try to but need to find out if you have to be clean shaven for Nabba?

@Pscarb do you know if you can have facial hair for Nabba mate?


----------



## 3752

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate, will try to but need to find out if you have to be clean shaven for Nabba?
> 
> @Pscarb do you know if you can have facial hair for Nabba mate?


 yes mate you can it will make zero difference to how you are judged


----------



## 3752

looking good by the way, impressed with the rear shots


----------



## Chelsea

Pscarb said:


> yes mate you can it will make zero difference to how you are judged


 Awesome, was dreading losing the beard haha!



Pscarb said:


> looking good by the way, impressed with the rear shots


 Thanks mate, means a lot coming from you.


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> Awesome, was dreading losing the beard haha!
> 
> Thanks mate, means a lot coming from you.


 You'll need to be marked down for anyone else to have a chance.


----------



## Chelsea

sen said:


> You'll need to be marked down for anyone else to have a chance.


 Haha, doubt it! Knowing my luck some monster will come along and i'll look like a twig next to them! Nah in all fairness im confident with what im bringing and feel so much better about my balance now that i have battered legs and brought them up.


----------



## Omen669

Chelsea said:


> Missed this comment, really appreciate that mate, means a lot. Using both NP and WC mate.


 WC seems to be very consistent and good.


----------



## Chelsea

Omen669 said:


> WC seems to be very consistent and good.


 Agree mate, always has been. Been using it for years now and its never let me down.


----------



## Omen669

Chelsea said:


> Agree mate, always has been. Been using it for years now and its never let me down.


 I don't know why most ugl's don't do this. Make decent gear, lots of products, don't over price and you will have constant orders and a great reputation, plus keeping them in the money.


----------



## Chelsea

Omen669 said:


> I don't know why most ugl's don't do this. Make decent gear, lots of products, don't over price and you will have constant orders and a great reputation, plus keeping them in the money.


 I know, its pretty simple business really, you live and die on reputation in this game.


----------



## Sambuca

Look liked a pumped up Ben affleck :thumb


----------



## Dieseldave

Chelsea said:


> Haha, doubt it! Knowing my luck some monster will come along and i'll look like a twig next to them! Nah in all fairness im confident with what im bringing and feel so much better about my balance now that i have battered legs and brought them up.


 Have you got any pics from your first comp for comparison?

The only pic I've seen from it is your avi


----------



## Chelsea

Dieseldave said:


> Have you got any pics from your first comp for comparison?
> 
> The only pic I've seen from it is your avi


 Yea i do somewhere mate, i'll post them later.


----------



## Chelsea

Chest was ok yesterday, strength is a little down now so instead of repping 140kg i dropped to 130kg x 11 reps so still pretty strong.

Flye's with 40kg's x 10

Incline 110kg x 12 reps after doing flat.

Trying to have the majority of my carbs in my pre workout meal but intra workout nutrition is non existent whereas before it was at least 50g HBCD.

All in all though its going well, staying strong and coming in nicely, hair needs to come off abs, chest and legs to see where im at properly.


----------



## SwollNP

What do your macros look like at the moment mate? @Chelsea

Still higher fat than carbs? I think a few pages back you said you prefer fat over carbs?


----------



## Chelsea

SwollNP said:


> What do your macros look like at the moment mate? @Chelsea
> 
> Still higher fat than carbs? I think a few pages back you said you prefer fat over carbs?


 Less fats now mate and actually more carbs as i felt i was getting very flat.


----------



## Chelsea

Took these last night after back:


----------



## UlsterRugby

suns out guns out! Back looks great


----------



## Dieseldave

You must be close now just looking at erectors/lats alone.

Would you say you've suffered much this prep? Because if you have then you haven't banged on about it..


----------



## Chelsea

Dieseldave said:


> You must be close now just looking at erectors/lats alone.
> 
> Would you say you've suffered much this prep? Because if you have then you haven't banged on about it..


 Yea mate getting so close and actually looking really flat in those pics so today and tomorrow im aiming to hit 600g carbs each day to kick start everything, gotta say even 1 meal in it feels amazing haha!

To be honest mate, i feel like some people whinge about prep far too much, its a choice and done correctly you shouldnt be in such a bad place, dont get me wrong there are times where you feel like the whole world is against you and you have no energy but the thought of the stage keeps you going and the progress in the mirror and you guys on the forum provide plenty of motivation to keep going and smash it!


----------



## Dieseldave

Chelsea said:


> and you guys on the forum provide plenty of motivation to keep going and smash it!


 Likewise

Keep smashing it mate :thumb


----------



## Chelsea

Dieseldave said:


> Likewise
> 
> Keep smashing it mate :thumb


 Thanks mate, the support is awesome


----------



## Pancake'

Good Stuff, great motivational read as per, but fcuking lol @ who said pumped up Ben Affleck.


----------



## zyphy

Looking awesome


----------



## Chelsea

So after my mate saw those pics he suggested I did a 2 day carb up coz we both agreed I was looking flat, today is day 2 of 600g carbs per day


----------



## Vincey

Chelsea said:


> So after my mate saw those pics he suggested I did a 2 day carb up coz we both agreed I was looking flat, today is day 2 of 600g carbs per day
> 
> View attachment 124477


 I feel tired and bloated looking at all that :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

got to love a bit of Marmite


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> So after my mate saw those pics he suggested I did a 2 day carb up coz we both agreed I was looking flat, today is day 2 of 600g carbs per day
> 
> View attachment 124477


 Looks like my cupboard been emptied... Wheres the nutella n honey?


----------



## BoomTime

Dieseldave said:


> H


----------



## BoomTime

Dieseldave said:


> *Quote is f**ked for some reason....again! looking good mate. So jelly of your carb up. You dropping fats right down on the refeed days? @Chelsea*


----------



## Chelsea

Vincey said:


> I feel tired and bloated looking at all that :lol:


 Haha yea i do feel a bit heavy!



Dai Jones said:


> got to love a bit of Marmite


 All i could have really as other spreads push fats up too much and i didnt want that.



bigchickenlover said:


> Looks like my cupboard been emptied... Wheres the nutella n honey?


 Hahaha! Mate i wish i was allowed it! Sadly as above, i had to keep fats down.



BoomTime said:


> Dieseldave said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Quote is f**ked for some reason....again! looking good mate. So jelly of your carb up. You dropping fats right down on the refeed days? @Chelsea*
Click to expand...

 Exactly right mate, fats as normal.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Chelsea said:


> Haha yea i do feel a bit heavy!
> 
> All i could have really as other spreads push fats up too much and i didnt want that.
> 
> Hahaha! Mate i wish i was allowed it! Sadly as above, i had to keep fats down.
> 
> Exactly right mate, fats as normal.


 Yea im the same mate I wouldn't want to get any fat..ter


----------



## Chelsea

Pics last night after all the carbing up, not the best pics but I was knackered:


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Pics last night after all the carbing up, not the best pics but I was knackered:
> 
> View attachment 124548
> 
> 
> View attachment 124549


 Nice and full here!

Was 600g of carbs a day for 2 days just a guess on how to fill you out and what us that compared to your daily amount of carbs?

It does not look like you had any spill over so what ever it was it worked.


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> Pics last night after all the carbing up, not the best pics but I was knackered:
> 
> View attachment 124548
> 
> 
> View attachment 124549


 Looks like you're taking pic with a 2016 page by week diary in first pic!


----------



## BoomTime

sen said:


> Looks like you're taking pic with a 2016 page by week diary in first pic!


 Its a bigger phone so he thinks it makes him look bigger. It takes bigger pictures.

Bodybuilding is all an illusion!


----------



## Lukehh

i agree its just the phone hes tiny

big fat fu**ing bastad i hate u


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> Nice and full here!
> 
> Was 600g of carbs a day for 2 days just a guess on how to fill you out and what us that compared to your daily amount of carbs?
> 
> It does not look like you had any spill over so what ever it was it worked.





sen said:


> Looks like you're taking pic with a 2016 page by week diary in first pic!





BoomTime said:


> Its a bigger phone so he thinks it makes him look bigger. It takes bigger pictures.
> 
> Bodybuilding is all an illusion!





Lukehh said:


> i agree its just the phone hes tiny
> 
> big fat fu**ing bastad i hate u


 Haha, arent you all funny fckers! It is the iphone 6s plus and it is tonk.....just like its owner


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Haha, arent you all funny fckers! It is the iphone 6s plus and it is tonk.....just like its owner


 Thats the one with the 4k camera?

My mate has it and when he films or takes pictures of me on his phone I look 10lbs heavier! srs. You can see every line, every vein.

The quality of it is mental compared to my Galaxy S6

The quote function messed up mate and I did not see your response to my question on the carbs?


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> Haha, arent you all funny fckers! It is the iphone 6s plus and it is tonk.....just like its owner


 You look awesome mate. You know I love you.


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> Thats the one with the 4k camera?
> 
> My mate has it and when he films or takes pictures of me on his phone I look 10lbs heavier! srs. You can see every line, every vein.
> 
> The quality of it is mental compared to my Galaxy S6
> 
> The quote function messed up mate and I did not see your response to my question on the carbs?


 Yea films in 4K although the pics still don't do any justice to real life I don't think in terms of bodybuilding, unless there's some sort of filter I am unaware of haha!


----------



## Chelsea

sen said:


> You look awesome mate. You know I love you.


 Love you too


----------



## Chelsea

This NP Tren ace is kicking me square in the d1ck, i must be losing about 4lbs just in sweat each night and im not a sweaty person and its cold at the moment!! Fcking wicked stuff though.

Really starting to come in now, stopped doing bike cardio after my walks as i noticed legs were very flat and suffering so they are filling out again thank god. Will chuck up an upper body pic taken on Friday 15th after shoulders and tris.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## DLTBB

Chelsea said:


> View attachment 124694


----------



## Chelsea

DLTBB said:


>


 That cracked me up you cnut :lol:


----------



## Flipper

Chelsea said:


> View attachment 124694


 Looking awesome mate top work.


----------



## Chelsea

Flipper said:


> Looking awesome mate top work.


 Thanks mate, absolutely beasted it and it looks like its all paying off, just planning a slight carb up in the final week and generally what to do, wont make drastic changes though as it seems to be working well.


----------



## Flipper

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, absolutely beasted it and it looks like its all paying off, just planning a slight carb up in the final week and generally what to do, wont make drastic changes though as it seems to be working well.


 Definitely has worked mate. What's your plan for carb up, just increase to a certain amount x days out?


----------



## Chelsea

Flipper said:


> Definitely has worked mate. What's your plan for carb up, just increase to a certain amount x days out?


 Just going to increase my carb portions slightly each meal the few days leading up to the show, same carb sources as well as i know how i react to them, most likely will be brown rice as that is the lightest on my stomach. As i said no major changes, probably up water a fair bit the last 2 days then cut it apart from sips for 12hrs leading up to show.


----------



## Flipper

Chelsea said:


> Just going to increase my carb portions slightly each meal the few days leading up to the show, same carb sources as well as i know how i react to them, most likely will be brown rice as that is the lightest on my stomach. As i said no major changes, probably up water a fair bit the last 2 days then cut it apart from sips for 12hrs leading up to show.


 Sounds good mate you obviously have it Sussed. Good look with it and looking forward to seeing the pictures from the show :thumb


----------



## Chelsea

Flipper said:


> Sounds good mate you obviously have it Sussed. Good look with it and looking forward to seeing the pictures from the show :thumb


 Yea mate i will update this as much as possible so you guys know whats going on.


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> View attachment 124694


 You look hard as nails here mate! What is keeping you so full?


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> You look hard as nails here mate! What is keeping you so full?


 NP Test Prop, Tren Ace and Mast Prop along with Anavar. Apart from that i was on pretty low carb that day too.


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> NP Test Prop, Tren Ace and Mast Prop along with Anavar. Apart from that i was on pretty low carb that day too.


 You look as full as Oxy would give mate! Epic.

Do you rate VAR in the last few weeks?


----------



## 31205

Yikes!!!! fu**ing bulldozer!!!! Well played indeed.


----------



## 31205

DLTBB said:


>


 fu**ing hell?!!!!! Superb.


----------



## 31205

Decent!!


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> You look as full as Oxy would give mate! Epic.
> 
> Do you rate VAR in the last few weeks?


 Yea love Var mate, keeping it in there including show day.



sen said:


> Yikes!!!! fu**ing bulldozer!!!! Well played indeed.


 Hahaha, thanks mate!


----------



## Chelsea

sen said:


> Decent!!
> 
> View attachment 124696


 Christ, nice one mate! Put together like that you can really see how far ive come!!


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Yea love Var mate, keeping it in there including show day.
> 
> Hahaha, thanks mate!


 I will be ordering some immediately on the pretence it will make me look like you within 14 seconds.

Will add it in with my clen in a couple of weeks.

I'm hoping in real life your much much smaller than you look and I can tell the forum how you use big camera trickery to make you look twice the size!


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> I will be ordering some immediately on the pretence it will make me look like you within 14 seconds.
> 
> Will add it in with my clen in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I'm hoping in real life your much much smaller than you look and I can tell the forum how you use big camera trickery to make you look twice the size!


 Hahahahahaha! Good luck with that mate.

Erm, most people tend to say that pictures dont do my justice! Sorry to break that news haha.


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> Christ, nice one mate! Put together like that you can really see how far ive come!!


 How long has it been between pics? Crazy how much someone can change in a short space of time.


----------



## Heavyassweights

BoomTime said:


> You look hard as nails here mate! What is keeping you so full?


 ME


----------



## Chelsea

sen said:


> How long has it been between pics? Crazy how much someone can change in a short space of time.


 1st pic was 25th Jan, second pic was 15th April - 11 weeks and 4 days.


----------



## Chelsea

Chest last night was decent, strength still relatively good:

*Flat Bench:*

worked up to 130kg x 10 reps, couple spotted.

*Incline Bench:*

Worked up to 110kg x 10 couple spotted.

*Incline Flye's:*

Worked up to 36kg x 10

So strength a little down from off season but thats to be expected, still not exactly weak so really pleased


----------



## Lukehh

wow your poundages really differ when your cals change dont they?

wheres the chest dips you lazy [email protected]

looking great though, your shrug technique is crazy as while everyone rants on about the squeeze etc you do it v quick but with heavy heavy weight and it gets results obviously. may have to try this myself...


----------



## Sambuca

look absolutely beast mate. :thumb


----------



## Sustanation

Chelsea said:


> View attachment 124694


 Looking great mate your getting better and better keep it up!


----------



## Chelsea

Lukehh said:


> wow your poundages really differ when your cals change dont they?
> 
> wheres the chest dips you lazy [email protected]
> 
> looking great though, your shrug technique is crazy as while everyone rants on about the squeeze etc you do it v quick but with heavy heavy weight and it gets results obviously. may have to try this myself...


 Dips were in there just didnt write it up mate, i never slack dont you worry. I get the squeeze on traps in the first 3 warm up sets then go all out on the heavy one where form is sacrificed slightly for maximal overload.



Sambuca said:


> look absolutely beast mate. :thumb


 Thanks matey 



Sustanation said:


> Looking great mate your getting better and better keep it up!


 Cheers mate, 1 week and 2 days and the tan will be going on, just dialing it in now.


----------



## richardrahl

f**k. You look cracking, bud!

Good work on growing the beard to hide some ugly too...

...I've been doing this for years. :thumb


----------



## Lukehh

whats your opinion on that pharma GH you had compared to hyge then? any diff? worth the cash? x


----------



## Chelsea

richardrahl said:


> f**k. You look cracking, bud!
> 
> Good work on growing the beard to hide some ugly too...
> 
> ...I've been doing this for years. :thumb


 Hahaha cheers mate....i think! Im loving the beard!



Lukehh said:


> whats your opinion on that pharma GH you had compared to hyge then? any diff? worth the cash? x


 Back to using Hyge mate, cant justify the price of Pharma and i personally think Hyge is fckin brilliant!


----------



## Chelsea

Back was good last night, bent over rows i got up to 140kg although it felt heavy i got 12 reps, worked at a really good pace and got some good bicep work in there too. In and out in an hour, started to fade during end of back/biceps.

Thinking for legs to add some intra carbs as thats where im really suffering and its my last leg session on thursday so really wanna smash it.

Low carb day today as no weights so pretty hungry and just looking forward to next meals haha!


----------



## Lukehh

Chelsea said:


> Back to using Hyge mate, cant justify the price of Pharma and i personally think Hyge is fckin brilliant!


 do you ever get cts sides with hyge? as i dont at all.


----------



## Chelsea

Lukehh said:


> do you ever get cts sides with hyge? as i dont at all.


 No mate, only when i first started, to be honest i didnt get sides from Pfizer GH either, its a poor test of good GH, people should go on the results rather than sides.


----------



## Chelsea

Feel a lot more energetic today. Got a good nights sleep last night and had a relaxing evening.

Upping carbs slightly today as its my final leg day and i really want to hit it hard, plus it will be good to see how my body reacts to the extra brown rice. So far today:

*6:am - GoNutrition - iBCAA 4:1 2 scoops, 3 scoops GN Glutamine.*

*Cardio for 25mins*

*7:30am - 2 scoops GN Whey Isolate 90, 6 scoops GN Glutamine, 3 salt and vinegar rice cakes.*

*10am - 125g cooked brown rice, 150g cooked chicken breast in coconut oil, spinach, cucumber and salad.*


----------



## Chelsea

Legs got an absolute battering last night for their final session before the show:


----------



## BTS93

All the best with it mate. Thoroughly enjoyed the journal so far.


----------



## Chelsea

BTS93 said:


> All the best with it mate. Thoroughly enjoyed the journal so far.


 Thanks mate, 8 days to go and i'll be up there, not looking forward to the tan though, fck me it stinks!


----------



## BTS93

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, 8 days to go and i'll be up there, not looking forward to the tan though, fck me it stinks!


 Haha! Drop some chanel in the mix and you'll be like a princess


----------



## Chelsea

BTS93 said:


> Haha! Drop some chanel in the mix and you'll be like a princess


 And some glitter along with a speech regarding world peace? :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night:

Pre exhaust quads with extensions 3 sets to the stack

*Squats:*

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

110kg x 12 - all i had left in my locker

*Hack Squats:*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

*Pendulum Squats:*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 12

*Leg Extensions:*

3 sets x 15 reps to complete failure, absolutely savage and legs were numb!

*Calves:*

Incline calf raise x 3 sets

Seated calf raise x 3 sets

Standing calf raise x 3 sets

Calves feel like ive had hot pokers jabbed in them, quads are very sore too, thank god thats the last session. Pic above was taken midway through.


----------



## BTS93

Chelsea said:


> And some glitter along with a speech regarding world peace? :lol:


 I thought your show pants were glitter?!

Disappointed if not mate.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

BTS93 said:


> I thought your show pants were glitter?!
> 
> Disappointed if not mate.


 Nah mate, @Chelsea prefers a pink leopard print


----------



## Chelsea

So randomly thought I'd grab a lab max test to see if NP Primo was Primo even though I had seen the actually tests for it, turns out it is legit, awesome lab:


----------



## Chelsea

Now I can post this is the right place, taken last night, flat after cardio:


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Looking epic mate.


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> Chelsea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking epic mate.
Click to expand...

 Thanks mate, thats me pretty fcking flat too!


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, thats me pretty fcking flat too!


 Plans this week?

Train MTW off Thurs Friday and carb up?


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> Plans this week?
> 
> Train MTW off Thurs Friday and carb up?


 Slowly introduce more carbs from now mate, keeping cardio in but less intense and a bit shorter. Training will be 80% so nothing to failure, just want to do enough to get the blood to the muscle a deplete glycogen a bit as usual. Basically stick to what ive been doing but up carbs and bit of fat too.


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Slowly introduce more carbs from now mate, keeping cardio in but less intense and a bit shorter. Training will be 80% so nothing to failure, just want to do enough to get the blood to the muscle a deplete glycogen a bit as usual. Basically stick to what ive been doing but up carbs and bit of fat too.


 Sounds good, not to stressful.

Looking forward to the finished article dude.


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> Sounds good, not to stressful.
> 
> Looking forward to the finished article dude.


 Appreciate that mate, even that pic i wasnt shaved and had horrendous light so hopefully the final package should be bigger, better and leaner.


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Appreciate that mate, even that pic i wasnt shaved and had horrendous light so hopefully the final package should be bigger, better and leaner.


 You look bang on to me (minus the fullness) which will come no doubt.

We are aiming to get to the show for 10 on Sat so I will message you when I get there just to let you know as I am sure you will be fully in the ''zone'' and doing your thing!

I will get the crowd going for you!.


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> You look bang on to me (minus the fullness) which will come no doubt.
> 
> We are aiming to get to the show for 10 on Sat so I will message you when I get there just to let you know as I am sure you will be fully in the ''zone'' and doing your thing!
> 
> I will get the crowd going for you!.


 Thanks mate, always nice to hear. Wow that's early dude! You know registration isnt even till 12 haha.

Appreciate it, i'll jump out into the crowd Olympia style and come find you during the pose down :lol:


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, always nice to hear. Wow that's early dude! You know registration isnt even till 12 haha.
> 
> Appreciate it, i'll jump out into the crowd Olympia style and come find you during the pose down :lol:


 Ah really, I thought doors were open at 10:00 HAHA.

We will head down for about 1-2 then, will give me a chance to get to the gym


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> Ah really, I thought doors were open at 10:00 HAHA.
> 
> We will head down for about 1-2 then, will give me a chance to get to the gym


 Hahah nah mate, doors open at 1pm, show starts about 2:30pm according to the site.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Considering you are a bit flat there you are still looking good mate, can't wait to see what you look like all carbed up and full as f**k haha

awesome work dude!


----------



## Chelsea

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Considering you are a bit flat there you are still looking good mate, can't wait to see what you look like all carbed up and full as f**k haha
> 
> awesome work dude!


 Thanks mate. 1 day of work left and i can relax and look forward to the stage. Last weights session tonight too.


----------



## Chelsea

Looking tighter:


----------



## Chelsea

Last day of work today thank god, then i can relax on Friday and have the gf apply 3 coats of ProTan, so i'll stick and look like a garden fence haha.


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> Last day of work today thank god, then i can relax on Friday and have the gf apply 3 coats of ProTan, so i'll stick and look like a garden fence haha.


 Looking incredible mate! Do you use a coach or are you a one man gang?

All the best for the show mate! Been a pleasure reading this. Big up yourself.


----------



## Chelsea

sen said:


> Looking incredible mate! Do you use a coach or are you a one man gang?
> 
> All the best for the show mate! Been a pleasure reading this. Big up yourself.


 Thanks mate, no coach just doing it all myself. Glad you've enjoyed it, lets just hope i do well on the day! Starting to get a bit nervous now haha.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Fair play mate you look ok... lol...

One handsome ****er to another!

Good luck!


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, no coach just doing it all myself. Glad you've enjoyed it, lets just hope i do well on the day! Starting to get a bit nervous now haha.


 Is it an open weight class you're in?


----------



## Lukehh

extra reps as i have the same boxers.

looking great mate, your gonna do well x


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Looking tighter:
> 
> View attachment 125138
> 
> 
> View attachment 125139
> 
> 
> View attachment 125140


 Holy s**t balls!

Outstanding! You have certainly got the carb up right, Nice one dude. Look mental!


----------



## richardrahl

fu**ing hell. Looking great, bud.

Good luck.


----------



## Chelsea

bigchickenlover said:


> Fair play mate you look ok... lol...
> 
> One handsome ****er to another!
> 
> Good luck!


 Hahahaha, who the fck told you that you were handsome? Stevie Wonder?



sen said:


> Is it an open weight class you're in?


 Yea mate, any weight could turn up 



Lukehh said:


> extra reps as i have the same boxers.
> 
> looking great mate, your gonna do well x


 Hahaha, thanks mate, almost there now 



BoomTime said:


> Holy s**t balls!
> 
> Outstanding! You have certainly got the carb up right, Nice one dude. Look mental!


 Yea mate, didnt do this stupid 1000g carb load, just upped my carbs that i was already having and re-assessed in the mirror.



richardrahl said:


> fu**ing hell. Looking great, bud.
> 
> Good luck.


 Thanks mate, i'll be sure to take loads of pics.


----------



## Chelsea

Last pump up session tonight, not going near failure but weights still heavyish. Just knocking out 12-15 reps sets with minimal rest to keep depleting muscle glycogen and just to generally keep the muscle primed and ready for the show. Feeling good.


----------



## BoomTime

Chelsea said:


> Last pump up session tonight, not going near failure but weights still heavyish. Just knocking out 12-15 reps sets with minimal rest to keep depleting muscle glycogen and just to generally keep the muscle primed and ready for the show. Feeling good.


 1 or 2 exercises per body part - full body work out?


----------



## Chelsea

BoomTime said:


> 1 or 2 exercises per body part - full body work out?


 2 or 3 exercises mate, nah not full body, prob a bit of chest, tris and back tonight as i did shoulders and bi's yesterday.


----------



## noongains

Looking great mate!

From my expert knowledge (i have none) , the first back pose to me looks like you are leaning over to one side due to how you are standing. Just a thought..


----------



## Chelsea

noongains said:


> Looking great mate!
> 
> From my expert knowledge (i have none) , the first back pose to me looks like you are leaning over to one side due to how you are standing. Just a thought..


 Yea noticed that mate, leaning to the right so will make sure i sort that, but cheers


----------



## Keeks

Looking awesome big guy!

All the best for show day and enjoy! Go and smash it!


----------



## bigchickenlover

noongains said:


> Looking great mate!
> 
> From my expert knowledge (i have none) , the first back pose to me looks like you are leaning over to one side due to how you are standing. Just a thought..


 That's the gear mate hes grown one leg longer than the other..


----------



## FelonE1

Look amazing mate


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha, who the fck told you that you were handsome? Stevie Wonder?
> 
> Yea mate, any weight could turn up
> 
> Hahaha, thanks mate, almost there now
> 
> Yea mate, didnt do this stupid 1000g carb load, just upped my carbs that i was already having and re-assessed in the mirror.
> 
> Thanks mate, i'll be sure to take loads of pics.


 Kill em mate! You're looking great! Show them that uk-muscle does have at least one proper bodybuilder using the forum!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Looking awesome big guy!
> 
> All the best for show day and enjoy! Go and smash it!


 Thanks darlin, yours must be soon too?



FelonE said:


> Look amazing mate


 Cheers mate always good to hear 



sen said:


> Kill em mate! You're looking great! Show them that uk-muscle does have at least one proper bodybuilder using the forum!


 Hahaha surely there's more than just me :lol:

just relaxing now. Cooked a huge batch of brown rice and chicken, then white rice and sweet spud is going on. Feels so good not to have work tomoz but I have to start shaving tonight and that is shiiiiiite


----------



## 31205

Chelsea said:


> Thanks darlin, yours must be soon too?
> 
> Cheers mate always good to hear
> 
> Hahaha surely there's more than just me :lol:
> 
> just relaxing now. Cooked a huge batch of brown rice and chicken, then white rice and sweet spud is going on. Feels so good not to have work tomoz but I have to start shaving tonight and that is shiiiiiite


 Wish I could do it for you.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Thanks darlin, yours must be soon too?
> 
> Cheers mate always good to hear
> 
> Hahaha surely there's more than just me :lol:
> 
> just relaxing now. Cooked a huge batch of brown rice and chicken, then white rice and sweet spud is going on. Feels so good not to have work tomoz but I have to start shaving tonight and that is shiiiiiite


 Yep, 3 weeks on Saturday till the Nabba North West Show, but I'm doing a warm up show this Saturday. Be good to get back on stage as a practice and to get some feedback as to what I need to do over the next 3 weeks. Exciting weekend ahead!


----------



## TITO

Stupid question mate but how do you learn to pose and how often do you need to practise before a show?


----------



## Chelsea

sen said:


> Wish I could do it for you.


 You mean you're not on your way round?!?!?!



Keeks said:


> Yep, 3 weeks on Saturday till the Nabba North West Show, but I'm doing a warm up show this Saturday. Be good to get back on stage as a practice and to get some feedback as to what I need to do over the next 3 weeks. Exciting weekend ahead!


 Ahh nice one, bet you look wicked for it, let me know how it goes 



TITO said:


> Stupid question mate but how do you learn to pose and how often do you need to practise before a show?


 Practice every week mate and to be honest, practice in general in the gym just by habit.


----------



## Chelsea

2 meals in already today. Normal @GoNutrition whey isolate with Glutamine, then 150g cooked chicken with 175g cooked brown rice and some veg.

2g vit c in as normal too, will be upping water today in preparation, probably about 4-5ltrs


----------



## Mikel123

Looking mint mate

sure turn a few heads


----------



## Chelsea

Mikel123 said:


> Looking mint mate
> 
> sure turn a few heads


 Let's hope so mate.


----------



## Chelsea

Just took a quick snap after a dry shave....


----------



## Flipper

Top work matey really smashed it.


----------



## FranJ

You are looking great dude! congrats!


----------



## Dieseldave

Looking like something michealangelo sculpted mate


----------



## Chelsea

Flipper said:


> Top work matey really smashed it.


 Thanks guys!



FranJ said:


> You are looking great dude! congrats!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> You mean you're not on your way round?!?!?!
> 
> Ahh nice one, bet you look wicked for it, let me know how it goes
> 
> Practice every week mate and to be honest, practice in general in the gym just by habit.


 Hope so even though it's just a warm up, still want to look as decent as possible. Will do and likewise.


----------



## Sustanation

Chelsea said:


> Just took a quick snap after a dry shave....
> 
> View attachment 125246


 When your feeling good about your own condition then see a post from @Chelsea 2 days out from a show looking crazy good


----------



## Chelsea

Sustanation said:


> When your feeling good about your own condition then see a post from @Chelsea 2 days out from a show looking crazy good


 :lol: sorry mate.

First coat of tan is on now so I stink!


----------



## Chelsea

Up and already had first meal of chicken and white rice. Gonna apply another coat of tan and then head on up there, I'll keep you all updated and get loads of photos!

Thanks for all the support, it really means a lot


----------



## Flipper

Best of luck mate.


----------



## A1243R

Good luck fella


----------



## richardrahl

Smash it, you massive gayer. :thumbup1:


----------



## Abc987

Good luck mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Have a great day, your looking fooking awsome


----------



## TITO

Good luck mate


----------



## Chelsea

Thanks everyone. All signed in and just resting up now. Show starts at 2:30 and I am 3rd class on so should be on stage around 3:30-4 I reckon.

Will keep you all updated.


----------



## Chelsea

Best shot I could get this morning whilst shaking :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

Chelsea said:


> Best shot I could get this morning whilst shaking :lol:
> 
> View attachment 125327


 I would


----------



## 1983wez

Looking epic!!! Good luck bud


----------



## Dan TT

Best of luck big man, doubt you'll need it!


----------



## 1manarmy

All the best mate


----------



## 31205

Show us the gooch!


----------



## Chelsea

So in a massive class of 12 guys, I placed 2nd and got an invite to the Brits, actually chuffed to bits as the guy that won had done the same show last year and placed 4th and had done more shows before so I couldn't be happier:


----------



## Mikel123

Great news Mate !!


----------



## Flipper

Top work mate you looked bang on, on that stage. You should be very proud there.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Well done!

you looked awesome and you looked like you where enjoying it.

you must be feeling pretty dam good about yourself this morning :thumb


----------



## BTS93

Well done mate!!


----------



## Abc987

Well done mate


----------



## 31205

Awesome mate!!! Congratulations.


----------



## DLTBB

Congrats mate.


----------



## Mergal

well done mate!

look foward too seeing what you bring to the brits!


----------



## Keeks

Awesome, looking ace! Congratulations! Bet you're well chuffed and looks like you had an ace day! Hopefully see you at the Brits!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Nice one Phil, knew you would smash it....in that top 3 line up I would have you down as first but well done mate, you looked awesome!

How long till the Brits?


----------



## TITO

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Nice one Phil, knew you would smash it....in that top 3 line up I would have you down as first but well done mate, you looked awesome!
> 
> How long till the Brits?


 And me!


----------



## JohhnyC

Just been browsing your log,. mate that is awesome how you guys can get to that stage. Some dedication


----------



## Pancake'

Well done mate! :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Thank you so much everyone, i cant begin to explain how happy i am and how much your support has meant to me. I think im going to make a new journal now, one that is going to track my rebound and off season with plenty of content and hopefully weekly pics to keep things on track.

Cant wait to smash the sh1t out of my body and get absolutely monstrous this off season.


----------



## richardrahl

Congratulations, big fella. You looked bang on.

Did you get some slutty food down you afterwards?


----------



## 1manarmy

looked spot on mate. will looks well to!!


----------



## bigchickenlover

Great titts


----------



## Chelsea

richardrahl said:


> Congratulations, big fella. You looked bang on.
> 
> Did you get some slutty food down you afterwards?


 Thanks mate, yea had so much food its unreal!!



1manarmy said:


> looked spot on mate. will looks well to!!


 Thansk mate, yea Will looked good, got 5th and an invite to Brits.



bigchickenlover said:


> Great titts


 Hahahahaha trust you!


----------



## Chelsea

First leg session back tonight should be interesting. Keeping everything logged ready to make my new mass building journal most likely tomorrow.

Cruising on NP Test E and im a stone up already with abs!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Chelsea said:


> First leg session back tonight should be interesting. Keeping everything logged ready to make my new mass building journal most likely tomorrow.
> 
> Cruising on NP Test E and im a stone up already with abs!


 Fat bastard


----------



## Pancake'

Chelsea said:


> Thank you so much everyone, i cant begin to explain how happy i am and how much your support has meant to me. I think im going to make a new journal now, one that is going to track my rebound and off season with plenty of content and hopefully weekly pics to keep things on track.
> 
> Cant wait to smash the sh1t out of my body and get absolutely monstrous this off season.


 This was awesome! to follow your prep mate, a real insight, was all good to read, learn, follow. actually interested me and motivated me at times, when I didn't want to train myself. 1st time, I've been intrigued about someone else's prep. It wasn't boring or typical at all. I think, if anyone should be charging to follow their prep :whistling: , It should be you mate, haha! nevertheless, best of luck this off season.


----------



## Chelsea

Starz said:


> This was awesome! to follow your prep mate, a real insight, was all good to read, learn, follow. actually interested me and motivated me at times, when I didn't want to train myself. 1st time, I've been intrigued about someone else's prep. It wasn't boring or typical at all. I think, if anyone should be charging to follow their prep :whistling: , It should be you mate, haha! nevertheless, best of luck this off season.


 Mate that is so nice to hear. Im really glad its been a good read and good to follow, i'll try to make sure my off season journal is the same. Hahahahahaha aint no way i'd be charging anyone to read my prep :lol: thanks again though mate and thanks for the support, really meant a lot.


----------



## TELBOR

Been off here! Well done mate, looked awesome! Amazing effort!!

Where did Will place then? That's him next to you isn't it?


----------



## Chelsea

TELBOR said:


> Been off here! Well done mate, looked awesome! Amazing effort!!
> 
> Where did Will place then? That's him next to you isn't it?


 Thanks mate, he got 5th and an invite to the Brits too.


----------



## Chelsea

Had an amazing week of training, starting to feel strong again. Will get a new journal started read to plan the lean mass attack.


----------



## FelonE1

Massive congrats mate,looked amazing


----------



## 19072

Many congratulations on your comp @Chelsea and good luck in brits  you looked incredible


----------



## Chelsea

FelonE said:


> Massive congrats mate,looked amazing





herc said:


> Many congratulations on your comp @Chelsea and good luck in brits  you looked incredible


 Cheers lads, means a lot!


----------



## A1243R

You doing the Brits or not @Chelsea


----------



## A1243R

You doing the Brits or not @Chelsea


----------



## Chelsea

A1243R said:


> You doing the Brits or not @Chelsea


 Nah mate, its in 3 weeks so i dont really see the point. Will have a full off season and compete again next year same time.


----------



## lukeyybrown1

@Chelsea

Firstly well done mate looked bang on tbh.

Have you ever thought about implemented some full workout videos into your next journal, maybe some video logging of your daily meals if you get chance and time..

a lot of people seem interested in your journals and logs couple be good for yourself and even others.

kind of how these youtubers do? I think you would be sick at that tbh. Your seem very disciplined in terms of diet, training.... maybe now you have mastered that its time to look at video logging it all for the world


----------



## Chelsea

lukeyybrown1 said:


> @Chelsea
> 
> Firstly well done mate looked bang on tbh.
> 
> Have you ever thought about implemented some full workout videos into your next journal, maybe some video logging of your daily meals if you get chance and time..
> 
> a lot of people seem interested in your journals and logs couple be good for yourself and even others.
> 
> kind of how these youtubers do? I think you would be sick at that tbh. Your seem very disciplined in terms of diet, training.... maybe now you have mastered that its time to look at video logging it all for the world


 Thanks mate  havent given it much thought but i suppose thats something i could do especially if people are interested. Just wouldnt want to come across as a complete douche like so many others haha.

I'll definitely start filming more stuff in the gym especially as i am staying lean now


----------



## NorthernSoul

Well done Philip  really happy for you


----------



## arbffgadm100

Chelsea said:


> Legs got an absolute battering last night for their final session before the show:
> 
> View attachment 124800


 Want.


----------

